#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-05
<ratman> buenas
<libertcharrua> como estás tu ratman 
<ratman> bien llevadolo
<virusuy> buenas noches señores
<libertcharrua> hola virusuy 
<libertcharrua> por que sera que siempre coincide que hablan acá y en mi facebook
<ratman> ns
<libertcharrua> quee temporal che
 * libertcharrua está tomando total mañana tiene libre
 * libertcharrua está tomando mate total mañana tiene libre
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu
<magu42> bien
<Triviox> buenas :D
<Triviox> libertcharrua, magu42 
<libertcharrua> yo tomandome unos mates
<Triviox> como van?
<magu42> como andas Triviox ?
<libertcharrua> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> aca, con terrible lio en la casa.. mi cuñada se mudo con nosotros porque se peleo con la madre..
<magu42> Triviox⟿ :-(
<Triviox> tuve que defragmentar un poco todo, a ver si quedaba más espacio
<Triviox> jajaja
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> que elegancia para definir un colchón en el sofa
<Triviox> jajaja.. en realidad teniamos un cuarto de uso multiple, por no decir que ahi se guardaba todo lo que no usamos
<Triviox> y tuvimos que liberar espacio ^^
<Triviox> van como 5 veces que escucho la cancion "pero" de "el mero", no se si será real o no; pero está genial!
<libertcharrua> cual? 
<Triviox> el que estaba en gplus
<libertcharrua> aah
<Triviox> http://goo.gl/Mk0so
<libertcharrua> si la vi recién linda como canción jeje
<libertcharrua> pero muy conspiranoico 
<Triviox> si, el tema del desplome nunca me termino de cerrar..
<libertcharrua> y que han echo?
<libertcharrua> yo darme de bruces contra slackware
<libertcharrua> ahora formatee todo y estoy en ubuntu 1.04
<libertcharrua> 11.04
<magu42> 11.04 ? y como anda?
<libertcharrua> con ubunut clásica bien
<libertcharrua> clásico*
<Triviox> la 11.04 por  fin se puso estable..en x64 venia complicada hasta hace cuestion de un par de meses, en mi caso al menos..
<libertcharrua> sabrán perdonar pero unity no quiero ni verlo
 * Triviox no se lleva con unity tampoco..
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> me gustó como novedad al principio pero ya no
<libertcharrua> buenas EduardoR 
<Triviox> mis fichas están en gnome3, aún esta hiper verde, pero creo que por ahí vendran las próx grandes novedades de los escritorios linux..
<magu42> está complicado el tema unity
<libertcharrua> será que me estoy quedando viejo y no acepto los cambios? será ya mi lento pasar a la veterania?
<magu42> :-)
<Triviox> jajaja libertcharrua, estamos en la misma entonces :P
<libertcharrua> todavia no publiqué ningún libro ni tube un hijo snif
<libertcharrua> SergioMeneses,  comoe stás tu
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, hi
<libertcharrua> y los árboles que planté se secaron todos
<SergioMeneses> w?
<libertcharrua> que fracaso de vida
<libertcharrua> SergioMeneses, lamentandome de  que no me gusta unity
<libertcharrua> así empezó todo
<libertcharrua> te aclaré algo?
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, yo uso actualmente xfce
<libertcharrua> xfce + 1.000.000
<libertcharrua> mi primer escritorio usable
<libertcharrua> antes habia logrado instalar Kafeina con entorno kde pero no pude usar internet
<EduardoR> hola
<libertcharrua> y asi llegué a xubuntu
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, hi
<EduardoR> lanzo Xchat , abro otra cosa y me olvido que está en el fondo
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, el Xubuntu 11.04 esta precioso
<EduardoR> xubuntu 11.04  exquisito!
<libertcharrua> tendria que probarlo jejje capaz instalo xfce después
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ configure las alertas del xchat , no sea vago
<libertcharrua> será igual que usar  xubuntu digo yo
<EduardoR> estuve un tiempo con Unity, repitiéndome como loro, es bueno, es bueno, es bueno, es bueno, 
<libertcharrua> EduardoR, es estéticamente bello unity a mi entender
<EduardoR> pero un día no andubo mas y me pase a Classic y respiré de nuevo
<libertcharrua> pero nada mas
<EduardoR> era insoportable!!!!
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, unity esta en crecimiento todavia! :D pero pinta bien el proyecto
<EduardoR> debió seguir siendo Ubuntu Netbook Edition!
<EduardoR> que crezca pero que no joda!
<libertcharrua> si SergioMeneses hayq ue tener en cuenta que a mi me gustan entornos como xfce fluxbox cosas así
<libertcharrua> por eso no me adapto quizá
<libertcharrua> aunque en teoria deberia adaptarm,e
<EduardoR> Unity no es pro, es para gente que no quiere tener una computadora y quisiera tener un celular grande
<libertcharrua> kde4 no me gusto tampoco
<libertcharrua> jajjja EduardoR  buena esa
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, EduardoR canonical le esta apostando a una interfaz unificada
<SergioMeneses> es solo eso
<libertcharrua> un tablet?
<EduardoR> toda la onda de ahorrar altura vertical no es para pantallas grandes, es para pantallas chicas
<libertcharrua> o como se llamen esas cosas gigantescas que hace machintosh
<EduardoR> si tenés pantalla grande ahorrar es desperdiciar
<EduardoR> hablemos en serio, si apuestan a ser un linux, deben seguir las reglas de linux
<libertcharrua> claro por que la idea es que sustituya a gnome verdad?
<EduardoR> linux es configurable, si no lo es, no es la onda linux
<EduardoR> es la onda win o mac
<libertcharrua> ajá flexibilidad y estabilidad
<EduardoR> yo quiero barra de tareas , la pongo
<EduardoR> unity no me deja porque no está en su diseño
<EduardoR> si me sobra en gnome2, la saco, 
<EduardoR> en unity no la puedo poner
<EduardoR> una cosa es defaults, otra cosa es prohibir
<libertcharrua> en gnome pongo la de abajo a la derecha
<libertcharrua> y que se oculte automáticamente
<EduardoR> caja de control a la derecha o a la izquierda ? la cambio y la pongo como me gusta
<Triviox> volvi :P
<EduardoR> si no puedo cambiarla, no es linux, es un celular que tiene un solo diseño
<EduardoR> repito, unity, no es linux, es un diseño único y sin posibilidades de cambiar nada porque el diseñador no le gusta otra cosa que la que diseñó
<libertcharrua>  a ver unity es solo un entorno
<libertcharrua> aunque venga von el
<libertcharrua> puedo instalar otro y quitar ese
<EduardoR> pero ubuntu se tiró al pozo sin mirar
<libertcharrua> unity no es linux
<Triviox> en realidad no se si podes quitar unity sin joder el sistema, podés no usarlo..
<libertcharrua> gnome tampoco
<libertcharrua> son solo entornos
<EduardoR> los defaults deben pensarse bien, en el mundo open source, la gente cambia con mucha facilidad
<libertcharrua> gnome 2 es más configurable que unity
<EduardoR> quise decir Unity no es a la manera de linux
<libertcharrua> pero no es mas linux que unity a mi entender
<EduardoR> de hecho Unity es una configuracion de gnome
<libertcharrua> aja si tienes razón los entornos usados en linux son mas flexibles en grl
<Triviox> gnome 2 está muy pulido ya; llegó a su máximo, por eso empezaron  con gnome 3; para lograr un cambio radical..
<EduardoR> pero una configuración rígida
<EduardoR> todo bien con el cambio, pero que no quiten lo que había
<libertcharrua> que sumen sin suprimir verdad
<EduardoR> van a lograr mas gente en Mint o similares
 * Triviox le tiene fe a gnome 3.. en un añito va a ser el entorno de refencia..
<EduardoR> van a salir nuevos ubuntus no oficiales
<EduardoR> y se van a afianzar
<EduardoR> He visto ubuntus raros que están buenísimos
<Triviox> eso está genial EduardoR , en la variedad está el crecimiento.. yo me lamento de estar demasiado comodo con mi ubuntu clásico, por lo tanto soy bastante reacio a los cambios..
<Triviox> exacto
<EduardoR> el tema es que si tenés que dar un curso, tenés que dar un entorno estándar
<EduardoR> si hay que poner ubuntu en las escuelas, que ponés Unity??????
<EduardoR> en el centro de diseño, salió por un tubo
<libertcharrua> jaja no lo mueve ninguna pc de educación pública
<Triviox> no, actualmente pondría ubuntu 10.04..
<EduardoR> ya hay resistencia al gnome normal, vas a poner en una miogración Unity?
<libertcharrua> creo
<EduardoR> el 10.10 está perfecto
<EduardoR> varios programas de diseño no andan en 11.04 creo por algo de gtk
<Triviox> no se, en el IPA ni siquiera los docentes saben utilizar el sistema.. casi no voy a la sala con ubuntu (y a ninguna en gral) para no calentarme.. ya una vez terminé discutiendo
<EduardoR> el punto es que usarías para una migración?
<Triviox> ubuntu 
<Triviox> sin dudas.. el sabor que quieras..
<EduardoR> entorno?
<Triviox> gnome2
<EduardoR> bingo!
<Triviox> depende a quien vaya dirigido también..
<Triviox> si a un oficinista que laburó toda la vida con xp; ahí si, 100% seguro gnome2..
<EduardoR> estaban probando gnomenu xp themes
<EduardoR> en una sala de informatica que la gente va ocasionalmente, no es la de todos los días?
<ratman_> puaaajj
<Triviox> pero si es para quien busca algo diferente, pero a la vez no tannnn complicado de usar, unity no es mala eleccion-.. no se, hace unos dias estaba pensando eso..
<ratman_> que feo sono eso 
<ratman_> me duele los oidos
<ratman_> ahh
<Triviox> que paso ratman_ ?
<ratman_> escuche algo de XP
<EduardoR> hola ratman_
<Triviox> jajajaja
<ratman_> y ahhh
<Triviox> jajaja
<EduardoR> en gnomenu tenes todos los temas de windows
<Triviox> yo tengo que reconocer una cosa, utilizando xp conocí gnulinux..
<ratman_> que sustos que dan
<Triviox> :D
<EduardoR> la maquina para maquina de cyber
<ratman_> eduardo queires que no duerma
<libertcharrua> Triviox, yo también 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> pará un poco, en ubuntu con aspecto de..., sigue siendo todo lo libre que quieras
<Triviox> EduardoR, un cyber tiene que invertir mucha guita para poder funcionar con gnulinux,... es verdad que el CoD II podés correrlo con wine o play on linux, pero precisas un maquinón!..
<ratman_> pa que arruinar algo que se ve bien
<EduardoR> hasta libre de parecerse a Win$
<ratman_> ejje
<ratman_> bue
<EduardoR> me refiero a maquinas de una escuela o liceo
<EduardoR> no la de una oficina que la usa una sola persona
<ratman_> creo que me comprare un fan como el que le regale a mi hermano 
<ratman_> jeje
<Triviox> comparto EduardoR , a veces se necesita un poquito de anestesia para comenzar los cambios..
<ratman_> un palo en la nuca
<ratman_> lo que necesitan estos user de xp 
<Triviox> jajaja ratman_ , al final le dio bolilla? le gusto?
<ratman_> sip 
<EduardoR> una maquina de uso general para usuario transitorios debe ser bien estandar
<ratman_> http://imagenes.pccomponentes.com/thermaltake_frio_cpu_cooler_2.jpg
<ratman_> mira que lindo se ve (esa no es su mather
<ratman_> )
<ratman_> pero se nota el tamaño ejje
<EduardoR> prefiero por agua
<Triviox> jaja, se nota que la foto la diseño quien vende el fan--
<EduardoR> jaja
<ratman_> se ve asi 
<ratman_> es uan bestia
<ratman_> eduardo averigue por agua
<ratman_> y me dijeron 
<ratman_> que use ese
<ratman_> mas que lso de agua
<virusuy_> nas noches
<ratman_> nas
<ratman_> virus
<Triviox> che ratman_  vos avisas a ute para prender la pc no? asi tienen la central batlle lista por las dudas me imagino..
<Triviox> buenas virusuy_ 
<ratman_> jejee
<magu42> ratman_⟿ cuanto cuesta ese chiche?
<virusuy_> como andan todos ¿
<ratman_> 90 dolares
<magu42> uhh
<EduardoR> y de ruido como anda?
<ratman_> pero era eso o la camiseta de peñarol 
<ratman_> y ni loco toco eso 
<ratman_> menos comprarlo
<virusuy_> ratman, no compraste aire acondicionado este año ?
<Triviox> uhhh que decisión dificil ahí..
<ratman_> no hace ruido 
<ratman_> virusuy_,  nop
<EduardoR> yo tengo unos diseños para hacer el de agua que no voy a gastar nada
<EduardoR> ni en pedo gasto en un ventilador de 90 dolares, jaja
<Triviox> soy bastante kamikaze a veces, pero ni loco invento nada que tenga que ver con pc+agua a la vez..
<libertcharrua> jajja
<EduardoR> lo unico es hacer el aguante de la pieza al CPU, lo demas es una papa
<EduardoR> el agua no le hace nada, menos si es destilada
<libertcharrua> poner la torre dentro de un frigobar?
<EduardoR> pero si no lo fuera tampoco
<EduardoR> no rinde el frigobar
<Triviox> jaja libertcharrua 
<EduardoR> dije agua, no freon!
<ratman_> el sistema de agaunte es con un refuerso 
<libertcharrua> piensenlo podrian apoyar la cervezita arriva
<ratman_> del lado de atars
<ratman_> para que la mother no sienta tanto el mismo 
<ratman_> ademas pes muy poco 
<libertcharrua> o un mod con un frigobar
<EduardoR> arriba de un frigobar está caliente!
<libertcharrua> dentro
<ratman_> aunque es grande
<ratman_> es liviano
<EduardoR> adentro si!!
<libertcharrua> pones la cervecita arriva de la torre que está dentro del frigobar
<EduardoR> essa si!
<EduardoR> pero mejor ponela abajo está mas fria
<libertcharrua> cuando habres para conectar un  pendrive o poner un cd sacas la altita de cerveza que ya estrá fria
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> bueno creo que me voy al sobre mañana tengo que madrugar
<ratman_> ta mañana y no hablen de xp
<EduardoR> capelutto se sabe algo?
<Triviox> suerte ratman_ , que descanses =)
<ratman_> que me provocaran pesadillas
<ratman_> thx
<ratman_> ta mañana
<EduardoR> andaaaa
<EduardoR> bytes!
<EduardoR> lo del shipit me preocupa
<libertcharrua> salu
<EduardoR> no se resolvió nada
<Triviox> porque EduardoR ? que paso?.. lo vi en la web pero no tengo ni idea de como lo pensaban implementar
<EduardoR> Hice el PHP para el formulario, pero si no lo sube no sirve de nada
<EduardoR> parece que en nene estaba mal
<EduardoR> pero que ya estaba
<Triviox> ahh
<EduardoR> yo le hice una medio trapera, pero ya está funcionando
<EduardoR> la cosa que no een el servidor oficial
<Triviox> solo el tiene los pass para subirlo ahí?
<EduardoR> propuse crear centros de distribución
<EduardoR> ya respondieron de Tacuarembó, Minas y Carmelo
<EduardoR> por facebook, nada mas
<Triviox> opa, está bueno cortar un poco el centralismo..pero lleva tiempo y laburo eso.-
<EduardoR> mi idea era que la gente se registre y diga que centro le conviene mas
<EduardoR> cada 15 días juntamos los pedidos y mandamos un paquete a cada lado
<EduardoR> y mandamos de mas
<EduardoR> pero hay que empezaaaar
<Triviox> ahi tenés que asegurar siempre el stock; quien administre  cada centro tendrá una linda responsabilidad, si alguno se lo toma a la liguera e incumple las criticas caeran xa la comunidad toda..
<EduardoR> porque va a salir el proximooo
<Triviox> jajajaja tenes razon.. ya salió la beta 1
<EduardoR> nos las pisamos....
<EduardoR> maaal
<EduardoR> hace meses que salieron de la aduana
<Triviox> se que no ayuda decirlo pero, es una marca propia de todo uruguayo; ubuntuero o no, nos pisamos hasta el alma..
<EduardoR> primero nos quejabamos de la aduana, ahora que salieron sin problema, no los repartimos
<EduardoR> ahora una cosa, son para coleccionistas
<EduardoR> nadie espera al cd original para instalarlo ;)
<Triviox> jeje por algo el torrent explota cuando sale cada versión..
<Triviox> tengo un cd de la 10.10 y creo que jamás lo usé...
<EduardoR> yo un montón. pero el server cuando dije esta ves te toca a vos!
<EduardoR> era de 64 bits y la maquina pedorra no lo soportaba!
<Triviox> conseguiste un cd original de x64?
<Triviox> pense que no los mandaban..
<EduardoR> el de server decia chiquito que era para 64 bits
<EduardoR> el sobre negro
<EduardoR> al kubuntu no llegué
<EduardoR> no, lo regalé el mismo día, no porque no lo quisiera al kubuntu, sino porque quería hacer un buen regalo :P
<Triviox> yo nunca lo instalé porque venia x32 y soy porfiado de usar x64.. aunque en el notebook no pude con el x64, aunque el hardware lo soporta, nunca corrió decentemente (ni corrió creo)
<Triviox> pensar que yo podría haber arrancado con gnulinux hace años.. un amigo me regalo un 5.04..
<Triviox> en realidad me hizo un trueque, por un dvd de nfs carbono... jjajaja
<Triviox> yo, de cagón nomás, no pasé del live cd :S..
<EduardoR> yo ahora en la torre tengo x64, pero de porfiado, siempre dije de usar cosas estandar, porqu epara hacer pruebas es una joda
<Triviox> si será, no son pocas las veces que encuentro .deb solo para x32.. y el meterlo a la fuerza no siempre es buena idea..
<EduardoR> pero me asombra que casi nunca me complica lo del x64
<EduardoR> acabo de probar Tribler, venia en deb y me dio miedito. Es un cliente detorrent con posibilidad de ver mientras baja
<Triviox> lo que no encontrás en el centro de software, o por ppa, suele estár en .deb para "all".. entonces no hay tantos lios..
<EduardoR> eso, era un all.deb
<EduardoR> y de buscar tembien en el mismo programa
<Triviox> la que me queda en el debe es instalar con los sources; pero de momento puedo vivir tranquilo..
<EduardoR> es un torrent social
<Triviox> voy a googlearlo a ver que tal, pero para torrents con transmission estoy sobrado..
<EduardoR> la que me mandé por culpa de magu42, fue tremendo
<Triviox> al principio usaba deluge, pero era perder recuersos al santo boton
<Triviox> que paso?
<magu42> jajaja y yó qu hice?
<EduardoR> en un 10.04 metí un montón de deb de debian sid
<EduardoR> pero todas las dependencias , error por error
<magu42> yo te dike que habia riesgos , son sid  jeje
<magu42> dije*
<Triviox> yo me mandaba cualquier con el tema de las ppa, las aguregaba a mano al sources, les agregaba las llaves también a mano,,, y chau estabilidad del sistema..
<EduardoR> pero está andando fabuloso!
<EduardoR> pero este es el server del museooo
<Triviox> jajaj mientras funcione ya rinde
<Triviox> :o
<Triviox> en un server?? estas loco!! 
<Triviox> jajajaja
<magu42> me alegro , pero Sid  es en fase experimental
<magu42> es una timba
<EduardoR> es que peor era reinstalar par aponerle un 10.10 o 11.04
<EduardoR> no tenia donde poner todo lo de adentro
<Triviox> whats? no tenias donde respaldar?
<EduardoR> perfecto quedó
<EduardoR> de última me quedaba sin algun servicio
<Triviox> ahora viene el "pero.."?
<EduardoR> supongo que los deb se sacan ...
<EduardoR> como se sacan?
<EduardoR> de synaptic
<EduardoR> en local, desinstalr
<EduardoR> luego de sacar todo, ponía de nuevo los repos normales
<EduardoR> apt-get upgrade hasta que quede
<Triviox> yo, cuando no traen un unistall.sh suelo tener una solucion bastante pragmática.. saco el programa del inicio, lo saco de los accesos directos y listo.. dejo de esxistir para mi jaja
<EduardoR> apt-get autoremove
<Triviox> y quedó funcionando?
<Triviox> a mi un autoremove me limpió medio escritorio una vez.. todo por intentar sacar el evolution..
<EduardoR> perfecto, pero lo terrible que toquetié varias librerias de manipulacion de imagenes
<EduardoR> para decodificar los QR
<Triviox> uhh.. 
<Triviox> siempre está la opcion de instalar algún programa de kde y usar sus librerias :D
<EduardoR> lo que tengo miedito que un día haga un upgrade y se venga una libreria de repo mas vieja, eso puede pasar?
<EduardoR> creo que tiene que ser de version superior
<Triviox> nunca me pasó, lo que si es que algún programa me pida una libreria más vieja que la que tengo instalada..y ahí me complicó para eliminar la actual y meter la vieja bloqueandola de futuros upgrades..
<Triviox> al final no me acuerdo si terminó bien la cosa (te comento que he reinstalado mi sistema unas 10 veces en 1 año, me gusta divertirme :D)
<Triviox> ahora hay cosas que ya soluciono sin reinstalar, el tema de joder los drivers de video (privativos de ati) era moneda corriente de cada tanto..
<EduardoR> jiji, yo mi maquina base no es apra hacer pruebas, digo. pero le hago de todo
<Triviox> incando un poco el diente a las tty aprendí a solucionarlo sin reisntalr
<EduardoR> a claro
<EduardoR> ademas con los datos en partición aparte, es mas fácil
<Triviox> ahora que tengo notebook voy a ser más kamikaze todavia; la instalación es casi un clon de desktop.. entonces tengo claro todo lo necesario para una posible reinstalacion 
<EduardoR> asdasd
<EduardoR> que passs , a claro
<Triviox> uhh igual da para cagarse aveces EduardoR 
<Triviox> el otro dia me dio cuiqui..
<Triviox> baje un programa para montar imagenes
<Triviox> de cd o iso..
<EduardoR> que tarado, mirá lo que hice escribí: /home en una particion
<Triviox> lo probe.. sin notar que el directorio en que las montaba era mi home
<EduardoR> pero la / al principio es una orde de IRC
<Triviox> jaj
<Triviox> te decia, monte un iso en mi home.. y al momento chau wallpaper..
<Triviox> voy a lugares / home y estaba vacio
<EduardoR> chan!
<Triviox> miles de fotos de mi novia, me significaban divorcio seguro..
<Triviox> no se porque, se me dio por reiniciar
<Triviox> y magia!!
<EduardoR> hugg
<Triviox> volvio todo!!
<Triviox> parece que linux en relaidad no elimina el contenido, lo oculto porque monte otra partición; no es que haya desmontado el home, pero casi, o algo así entendi :P
<Triviox> en resumen: casi meto la pata HASTA EL FONDO
<EduardoR> es lindo montar particiones y chiches, jaja
<EduardoR> ya voy a tener que meter en el fstab una particion en medio de datos de un usuario
<Triviox> si, pero en /media.. nunca más en /home..
<EduardoR> la joda que queda como root
<EduardoR> hay que poner parámetros de usuario
<EduardoR> claro en /home/algo puede ser
<Triviox> ahi ya pasó mi nivel de conocimientos :P.. porque te quedaría como root?
<EduardoR> por default queda como root
<EduardoR> hay quedecirle si lo ponés en un usuario que usuario es
<Triviox> pero si lo instalas usando ese usuario tbn?
<EduardoR> claro, el fstab es de root y se lee cuando bootea
<Triviox> ahhh
<EduardoR> pero hay un parametro 
<EduardoR> para decirle de parte de quien se monta
<EduardoR> pero no lo probé aún
<EduardoR> la idea es poner un servidor de datos grosso
<EduardoR> y coner nuevos discos duros 
<EduardoR> y poner*
<EduardoR> y aumentar la capacidad de datos
<EduardoR> en el /home/usuario/datos/disco2
<Triviox> ahh.. tener capacidad de como se dice..
<Triviox> cambiar la dimencion del servidor
<Triviox> sin afectar la estabilidad
<Triviox> eso seria?
<Triviox> buenas PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> ni usar solo root, que es un embole
<EduardoR> hola!
<Triviox> EduardoR, magu42 , libertcharrua y el resto que está zzz.. fue un gusto compartir la noche..
<Triviox> les digo hasta mañana :)
<EduardoR> bueno, bytes!
<libertcharrua> buenas noches Triviox 
<magu42> nas noches gente
<EduardoR> quedo alguien?
<libertcharrua> io
<EduardoR> ok, frigo con torre adentro
<EduardoR> lo voy a pensar
<libertcharrua> jjaja
<libertcharrua> lindo para un concurso de mods
<libertcharrua> creo se llama así a ahcer pcs con formas extrañas
<libertcharrua> a lo mejor estoy equivocado
<libertcharrua> modding
<libertcharrua> bueno me voy retirando
<libertcharrua> hasta luego
<naudy> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> buenas nochess
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-06
<EduardoR> ZzZzZz...
<magu42> que loco . ayer domingo estaban todos, hoy dia de reunión . no estan , o están zzzzzzzz   :-)
<magu42> tendré que irme a dormir 
<magu42> nas noches  sala!!
<naudy> hi EduardoR 
<naudy> como esta todo 
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> pero casi no entro nadie hoy
<naudy> si deben estar en 5to sueño
<naudy> lol
<EduardoR> hola Triviox
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sigue sin responder Capeluto
<Triviox> ni correos ni nada?
<Triviox> que raro..
<EduardoR> si, yo quiero mover lo del ShipIt
<EduardoR> naudy como hicieron por allá?
 * Triviox se queda off porque va a cenar..
<EduardoR> mmm yo deberia hacer lo mismo
<naudy> EduardoR,  por aca estamos full time con el SFD
<EduardoR> uf, me imagino
<EduardoR> aqui nada de nada
<EduardoR> conteme un poco lo del cambio de ubuntu en la entrega de CD
<EduardoR> como hicieron para distribuir
<EduardoR> localmente
<EduardoR> voy a calentar algo para comer y vuelvo
<naudy> bueno EduardoR  aun lo de cd a mucho no le enviado nada ... lo de stiker  le enviaron 50 a cada contacto local
<EduardoR> ok, si de pronto, no estábamos preparados para hacer el ShipIt nosotros solos. Tenemos la caja de 200 pero no nos organizamos adecuadamente. Igual los CD originales son para los coleccionistas, los qu elo quieren lo bajan.
<EduardoR> bueno, salgo, Estamos en contacto. Gracias por el dato
<EduardoR> bytes!
<jimi_> hola, buenas
<Triviox> buenas jimi_ 
<jimi_> Triviox, Hablas ingles?
<jimi_> Tengo una pregunta de UY....off-topic de Ubuntu
<jimi_> wb Triviox 
<Triviox> jeje grax jimi_ 
<jimi_> Triviox, hablas ingles?
<Triviox> dime, no andaba en la pc, no se si podré ayudarte, pero que pregunta tenias?
<Triviox> muyyyy básico..
<Triviox> por no decir que no
<jimi_> Conoces BROU?
<Triviox> sip
<jimi_> Puedo ariba una cuenta sin residencia?
<Triviox> el banco?
<jimi_> si
<jimi_> sip = si pues?
<Triviox> mmmm sinceramente no lo se
<jimi_> Pienso que puedo... si no vivo en UY...
<jimi_> Vivo en EEUU..... soy porteno.... pero no tengo residencia/cedula en UY/AR
<jimi_> Y quiero ariba una cuenta.... pienso si yo tengo $500 USD, puedo...  pero tengo que hacer en Montevideo.. no puedo por la red in EEUU
<Triviox> entonces no creo que te dejen.. pero abria que preguntar, no tienen una parte de preguntas por correo en la web?
<Triviox> igualmente, con los lios que han habido sobre el secreto bancario aquí; no se si te dejen abrir una cuenta así..
<jimi_> o
<jimi_> Solo tienen numeros de telefeno con cargo.... ay una 800 ?
<Triviox> a ver que chequeo
<jimi_> te gusta mi espanol? jajaja
<Triviox> no eres latino? hablas muy bien!!
<Triviox> Lunes a viernes al Tel. (+598) 1996 
<Triviox> http://www.bancorepublica.com.uy/web/guest/atencion-al-cliente
<jimi_> si
<jimi_> soy castellano
<Triviox> o puedes escribirles aqui: http://www.bancorepublica.com.uy/web/guest/institucional/contacto
<jimi_> somos de espana y italia ruvelto..... mi familia viven en BsAs y montevideo
<jimi_> cuando era mas joven, hablaba espanol solamente... pero cuando yo fui a la escuela... no puedo practicar... y lo olvidi
<jimi_> Gracias por tu ayudo
<jimi_> http://brou.com.uy/web/guest/institucional/red-fisica/mundo
<jimi_> Hay una en Nueva York
<Triviox> uhh te queda cerca? que suerte!
<Triviox> jejej andas con raices por todo el mundo entonces
<jimi_> 12 horas por coche... o... $300 por avion
<jimi_> jejeje
<jimi_> estoy llamando ahora.... y en ingles :D
<Triviox> ^^
<Triviox> por si a alguno le interesa, Stallman en vivo y directo ahora mismo http://es.justin.tv/cconocimiento#/w/1728187472
<merchus2> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-07
<EduardoR> hey all
<matuteman> hello gente
<matuteman> como dicen que les va?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-08
<marcelo> hola ubuntu
<invitado> hola
<invitado> me conecte en el chat porque necesito instalar ubuntu en mi pc
<invitado> no me deja mandar la solicitud del cd 
<invitado> helo ??
<invitado> hello ??
<libertcharrua> nas noches
<libertcharrua> buenas como están
<magu42> adsl de antel , puajjj  , se desconecta solo
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> hola magu42 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> che adsl de antel creo problemas
<magu42> creo?
<libertcharrua> digo
<magu42> ahh  cero
<libertcharrua> cero
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> la dislexia dactilar viste
<magu42> estaba cenando y vuelvo y estaba en magu420
<magu42> no sé que pasó pero se reinicio la conección
<libertcharrua> eso si lo vi
<libertcharrua> me pasa lo mismo
<magu42> porque mi SO no se reinicia  :-)
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> pero con guiones al final de mi nik
<magu42> talvez sea freenode
<magu42> cuando se renicia busca la siguiente opción y siempre es con _
<magu42> y bué 
<magu42> como andas tu , libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> bien viendo fragnmebtos de amadeuz en you tube
<libertcharrua> pobre salieri
<magu42> siempre viendo cosas raras  jajaja
<libertcharrua> mira que ser contemporaneo de mozart
<magu42> uhh  pobre loco!!
<magu42> un maestro
<magu42> si hubiese nacido ahora , era millonario!!
<magu42> y snob
<magu42> no un demente :-)
<magu42> y no un demente :-)  *
<libertcharrua> quiern mozart o salieri?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> mozart!!
<magu42> salieri era terrible hdp  !!
<libertcharrua> por que, salieri era exelente la película no es exacta en lo mas mínimo
<libertcharrua> habia que hacerlo así es mas entretenido
<libertcharrua> para hollywood
<magu42> salieri era muy bueno , pero mozart era mejor , y le jodia!!
<libertcharrua> salieri era bueno el problema es que mozart era genial
<magu42> y justo contemporaneo
<libertcharrua> dolina cuenta una anecdota de mozart o beetobhen no recuerdo cual 
<magu42> lo re jodió
<libertcharrua> de los dos
<magu42> uhhh , ese!!
<libertcharrua> pero dice que uno le pidió consejo
<magu42> otro fenomeno
<libertcharrua> para empezar a componer
<libertcharrua> y le dijo
<libertcharrua> bueno primero empieze a interpretar luego haga pequeñas canzonetas y despues de muscho estudio y años anímese con alguna opereta
<libertcharrua> pero maestro ud ya componia sinfonias  a los 9 años 
<libertcharrua> si pero yo no rpegunte como se hacia
<libertcharrua> contada por dolina esta buena
<magu42> jajaja que hdp!!!!
<libertcharrua> y hoy de mañana busque en google sobre una cantante que me encanta
<libertcharrua> witnhey houston
<libertcharrua> realmente me alegré de que no estubiera tan echa peñlota como creia
<magu42> y ??  hay de todo no ?
<magu42> ahh  jajaj
<magu42> debe estar grande ya!
<libertcharrua> hace años se habia corrido el runor que estava destrozada por la droga
<libertcharrua> pero sigue en activo mas carnosa eso si pero la misma voz maravillosa jja
<magu42> menos mal jeje
<libertcharrua> y mi idola total en la música vanesa mae hermosa 
<magu42> desconozco libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> mezcla de violín clásico con tecno
<magu42> interesante mezcla 
<libertcharrua> y muy sensual
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> Triviox, estese quieto 
<magu42> ta nerviosho
<libertcharrua> magu42, toy en debian testing con xfce
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<magu42> que tal xfce libertcharrua ?
<magu42> medio duro para configurarlo a gusto , no?
<libertcharrua> puess no le cambio mucho
<libertcharrua> me gusta así como está
<libertcharrua> lo único que todavia no me sale apagar la máquina
<magu42> usé un tiempo xubuntu ,  y consumia mas o menos lo mismo que gnome y era medio duro  , pero andaba en un p3
<libertcharrua> solo me permite salir de la sesión pero para apagar la máquina debo presionar el botón 
<magu42> que raro
<libertcharrua> si es raro
<magu42> algo del acpi , que no sé bien que es , pero me ha vuelto loco
<Triviox> buenas!
<Triviox> libertcharrua, magu42 
<magu42> holas Triviox 
<Triviox> :D como andan
<libertcharrua> como anda Triviox 
<Triviox> mi novia me está haciendo una remera con un Gñu :D:D
<magu42> se queda o se va don Triviox ?
<libertcharrua> ud es el policia?
<Triviox> y yo trato de ayudar.. :P
<magu42> nuhhh
<Triviox> me voy a bs as mañana de noche! :DD
<magu42> estudiante de profesorado de derecho libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> cual era el policia que todos le preguntavan en el flisol si habia pasado algo?
<libertcharrua> aah
<magu42> ese que tu dices es onix
<libertcharrua> aah
<libertcharrua> jaja na que ver
<Triviox> :O polis??? donde??
<libertcharrua> uno los enciera y este los saca jajja
<Triviox> soy inocente!! (A)
<magu42> Triviox⟿ el que entró en flisol a preguntar por ubuntu
<magu42> pero de uniforme
<magu42> venia del laburo
<Triviox> uhh no estaba en ese momento..
<Triviox> ahh
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> estubo bueno
<magu42> mas de uno levantó las manos
<libertcharrua> se lo hiba a llevar detenido jaja
<Triviox> el siste op y la comunidad toda a la carcel!!!
<libertcharrua> donde esta ese tal ubuntu carajo
<Triviox> jajajaj
<Triviox> hay orden de caputra..
<Triviox> :P
<magu42> muy buen loco , y tiene muchas ganas
<magu42> y usa ubuntu
<Triviox> =)
<magu42> la otra noche entró desde un smatphone con android , desde el omnibus , camino a la casa :-)
<magu42> samartphone*
<magu42> smartphone****
<magu42> o como sea , carajo!!!  que también!!!
<libertcharrua> for ever for ever youuuuu
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eocJxvLYEXU&NR=1
<libertcharrua> no le entiendo ni papa pero como me gusta
<libertcharrua> si magu42 el esmafone ese
<magu42> que voz privilegiada!!
<libertcharrua> si ese maldito dios reparte como le da la gana
<libertcharrua> tanto a otros y tan poco a mi
<libertcharrua> pero tiene lógica
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> si todos fueramos geniales no habia quien disfrutara de los genios
<magu42> cierto  :-)
<libertcharrua> bueno buenas ncohes
<libertcharrua> gente
<libertcharrua> me voy a mirar amadeuss
<libertcharrua> on line
<magu42> nas noches libertcharrua 
<magu42> tambien me voy a dormir gente
<libertcharrua> portense bien
<magu42> nas noches a todos
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a los presentes \o
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-09
<libertcharrua> recuerden recuerden el 5 de noviembre/porlvora y traición
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> como están
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu magu42 
<libertcharrua> acá viendo v de vendeta
<libertcharrua> oyendolo mas bien que ya me lo vi varias veces y me lo se de memoria
<magu42> jaja  fanatico!!
<libertcharrua> y tu que cuentas como va todo
<libertcharrua> paah a veces me pasa con algunas peliculas que me sorprenden
<libertcharrua> v de vendeta no era lo que me esperava me impresiono gratamente
<magu42> bien, acá probando kde 
<magu42> otra vez !!!
<libertcharrua> magu42, -1
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> kkde apesta
<libertcharrua> kde*
<magu42> visto: que mi querido gnome va a desaparecer  , ando viendo que hay
<magu42> aparte centos viene con kde o gnome , no me queda otra
<libertcharrua> seguramente puedes instalarle otros entornos
<libertcharrua> yo jamas osaria tratar de influenciarte para que uses algo solo por que a mi me gusta 
<magu42> supongo que si
<libertcharrua> xfce por ejemplo o fluxbox
<magu42> kde lo usé un tiempo con kubuntu y llegué a odiarlo
<libertcharrua> lxde es buena opción pero no me atrevo a sugerirtelo ujum
<magu42> pero ya no me desagrada tanto jeje
<libertcharrua> ni te diria cualquier cosa menos kde
<libertcharrua> ups lo dije jaja
<magu42> tengo un lubuntu instalado en un p3 y anda barbaro
<magu42> y kde no me está disgustando tanto como antes jeje
<libertcharrua> me acuerdo cuando fui a un evento en con zerotux
<libertcharrua> cenro tecnologico  no recuerdo que
<libertcharrua> y discutia zerotux pro kde contra otro pro gnome
<libertcharrua> el pro gnome decia que kde era apra los que extrañavan windows
<libertcharrua> y zerotux lo acusaba de boy fan
<magu42> jaja , y?  cada uno con su escritorio a su casa!!
<libertcharrua> o fan boy el orden de los factores no altera el producto
<libertcharrua> si es de nunca acabar 
<magu42> yo he dicho mas de una vez algo parecido de kde , y  ya me vez!!
<magu42> me parece que lmde será mi distro  al final
<magu42> veré que hace debian con gnome clasic
<magu42> y después se verá 
<libertcharrua> je se puede usar old stable un tiempo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> con stable , la voy llevando , pero no tanto!!   jajaja
<libertcharrua> supongo alguien sacar un fork de gnome 2 para los nostálgicos
<magu42> ojalá !!
<libertcharrua> no se si el término fork está correctamente usado
<magu42> creo que si
<magu42> puedo usar centos 6 con gnome , tiene soporte hasta el 2017 . o sea tengo años para pensarlo  jeje
<libertcharrua> jajja 
<libertcharrua> a tomarse su tiempo entonces
<libertcharrua> buenas noches SergioMeneses 
<magu42> y si , no me caliento mucho , pero hay que ir viendo que hacer libert
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<magu42> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, libertcharrua \o
<libertcharrua> SergioMeneses,  que es \o
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, es un saludo! simboliza una persona levantando el brazo
<libertcharrua> gracias
<magu42> ummmmmm   oxigen  y outo hide ,,,       me está gustando
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-10
<pablo_> hola
<pablo_> holaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> hola
<pablo_> que haces magu!!!
<pablo_> tanto tiempo
<magu42> bien y vos onix ?
<pablo_> aca aburrido
<pablo_> cmo tortuga con con palmera de plastic
<magu42> con todo lo que hay en la web?   jaja
<pablo_> ja ja ja
<pablo_> me gustaria en la web alguna forma de hacer plata
<magu42> desde hoy tengo 2mb de bajada
<pablo_> bastante...
<magu42> jeje en esa , no te puedo ayudar
<pablo_> ds mega de bajada??
<pablo_> porque dos??
<magu42> va por zonas hasta el 15 de octubre que cubren a todos
<pablo_> ???
<magu42> empezó el 1 de septiembre
<pablo_> sigo sin entender
<magu42> con adsl de antel
<pablo_> lo que??
<pablo_> poneme al tanto
<pablo_> aaaaaaaaa
<pablo_> de que plan hablas???
<pablo_> el plan nuevo universal hogares??
<magu42> ya te linkeo
<magu42> el de 1 mega libre
<pablo_> aaaaaaaa
<pablo_> el universal no??
<magu42> no , ese no
<magu42> ese sube la velocidad a 512 pero el giga de trafico queda igual
<pablo_> mmmmmmmmmm
<pablo_> cre que es limitado no??
<pablo_> podes descargar un giga
<pablo_> no'?
<magu42> si
<magu42> http://www.antel.com.uy/antel/novedades/banda_ancha_mas_ancha
<pablo_> me parecia
<pablo_> una cagada
<magu42> ahi lo encontre
<pablo_> lo que n entendi??
<pablo_> es porque dos megas
<magu42> uh  ese link no es!!
<pablo_> ja ja ja 
<pablo_> estas mirando mal a esta hora
<magu42> porque duplican el ancho de banda para todos
<pablo_> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pablo_> 2 megas de bajada
<magu42> pero el segundo mega es hasta los 60 gigas de trafico
<pablo_> la velocidad de trnasferencia de datos
<magu42> despues queda en un mega
<pablo_> ok
<pablo_> ahora entendi
<magu42> sacaron el link de antel jaja
<pablo_> no te puedo cree??
<pablo_> y si
<pablo_> ćuando el estado hizo algo bien
<magu42> ah no , está bien , es ese   http://www.antel.com.uy/antel/novedades/banda_ancha_mas_ancha
<pablo_> son totalmente acefalos
<pablo_> solo son cefalos para cobrar
<pablo_> ya miro
<magu42> este anda volando , y no bajo 60 gigas ni de casualidad
<magu42> o sea tengo 2 megas todo el mes
<pablo_> tan poco???
<pablo_> no usas torrents???
<magu42> para?
<pablo_> que desperdicio!!
<magu42> bajo un par de isos linux  al mes como mucho
<magu42> musica todo el dia
<magu42> pero no bajo musica ni peliculas
<pablo_> mira
<pablo_> yo tampco
<pablo_> estaba bajandoas isos 
<pablo_> las isos
<pablo_> de ubuntu
<pablo_> que no habia bajado todavia
<magu42> tengo como 30 isos en mi hdd de respaldo
<pablo_> que usas para bajar musica??
<magu42> no bajo musica , la escucho , pero no la bajo
<pablo_> gshark
<pablo_> no??
<magu42> no
<pablo_> mmm
<pablo_> cual usas??
<magu42> me pudre escuchar siempre lo mismo ,por eso prefiero radios , por aire o por internet
<pablo_> aaaaaaaaaa
<pablo_> streaming
<magu42> tengo muchos discos de hace mil años y hace otros mil años que no los escucho
<pablo_> que bueno
<pablo_> yo soy fanatico gamer retro
<magu42> prefiero que la musica la ponga otro , y si no me gusta , cambio  jaja
<pablo_> me encantan ls calsicos de amiga
<pablo_> commodore
<magu42> me acuerdo de ellos
<pablo_> nintendo
<pablo_> supernintendo
<pablo_> ls teng todos
<magu42> pero tampoco soy de jugar :-(
<pablo_> mame
<magu42> jaja
<pablo_> ahora no tengo mucho tiempo tampc
<pablo_> pero cuando ls juego me hace acordar cuando tenia mi vieja compu
<pablo_> la commdre
<magu42> hace como 25 años nos pasamos con unos amigos con un nintendo creo que era , todo un fin de semana  jugando
<pablo_> cn el casetero
<magu42> dia y noche
<magu42> y dije
<magu42> nunca mas en mivida
<pablo_> e iba a microsoft a grabarlos
<magu42> pierdo el tiempo en esto
<magu42> y lo he cumplido
<magu42> bastante
<pablo_> el tiempo nunca se pierde
<pablo_> se recicla
<magu42> jugando videos , se pierde
<pablo_> no lo creas
<pablo_> muchos de la generacin 80 y 90
<magu42> y te aseguro que se pierde , ya he perdido bastante 
<magu42> y soy de los 60´s
<magu42> jeje
<pablo_> debemos reflejos y gusto por la informatica gracias a esos primeros progrmas
<pablo_> n te olvides
<pablo_> que ahra
<pablo_> con toda la tecnologia a nuestro alcance
<pablo_> la juventud de hoy en dia
<pablo_> n sabe que la cmpu sirve para algo mas facebooky tuiter
<magu42> si entiendo eso , pero me refiero a estar todo el dia con eso , y al fin del dia ? que queda?  nada
<magu42> de los juegos hablo
<pablo_> vos consideras entonces que el ocio es perdida de tiemp'?
<magu42> un rato de ocio no
<pablo_> el ocio es oci
<pablo_> claro esta que a medida que crecemos
<magu42> pero viciarse todo el dia  con el call of duty , no me parece saludable
<pablo_> nuestras prioridades cambian
<magu42> conozco un par de botijas que pasan las noches enteras jugando
<magu42> y va a clase a dormir
<magu42> van*
<pablo_> ja ja
<pablo_> yo iba
<pablo_> alquilar juegos los fines de semana
<magu42> compañeros de mi hija , y duermen en serio jaja
<pablo_> era religioso para mi
<pablo_> me caminaba del prado hasta el pas molino
<pablo_> pero dentro de todo
<pablo_> es mas sano
<pablo_> que otras cosas
<pablo_> que considera la gente mas sana
<magu42> entonces te recomiendo a libertcharrua , sabe pila de juegos , le encantan , pero hoy no entró 
<magu42> en linux
<magu42> windows
<magu42> y play
<pablo_> mira que bien
<pablo_> es lo lindo de la informatica
<magu42> cuando alguien pregunta por juegos , lo mandamos a él  jeje
<pablo_> la libertad de poder hacer de todo
<magu42> y le gustan los viejos
<magu42> tiene emuladores
<magu42> para linux
<pablo_> si 
<magu42> pero no me acuerdo los nombre
<magu42> s
<pablo_> yo quise hacer arrancar el mame 
<pablo_> pero no funcionó
<pablo_> n pude ejecutar las roms
<magu42> alguien le pregunto justo de eso , pero no puse atención  jaja
<magu42> hace unos dias
<pablo_> el mame es el mas dificil de configurar
<pablo_> en linux y en windows
<pablo_> no se prque
<pablo_> y a vos que te gusta??
<magu42> de todo , soy curioso por naturaleza
<pablo_> autodidacta
<magu42> pero la informatica es solo una de mis aficciones
<magu42> la mayoria , autodidacta
<pablo_> a tenes mas
<magu42> gooooooogle
<magu42> jeje
<pablo_> tods googleamos
<magu42> ahi está todo
<pablo_> por lo general
<magu42> mucho bolazo . pero hay que buscar y buscar
<pablo_> me gusta mucho google y wiki pedia
<magu42> en breve me pongo a armar un horno de fundicion de aluminio 
<pablo_> me gusta mucho descargar libros y manuales
<pablo_> para??
<magu42> y las medidas las encontré en google
<pablo_> que vas a fundir??
<magu42> para un trabajo que quiero hacer
<pablo_> mmm
<pablo_> bomba
<magu42> y porque me gusta meterme en todo  como te decia  jaja
<magu42> nahhh  es muy simple
<pablo_> ya se
<pablo_> vas a convertir plomo en oro
<magu42> más de quemarte las cejas no pasa
<pablo_> los alquimistas lo intentarn
<magu42> alquimia jeje
<magu42> solo aluminio
<magu42> en aluminio
<pablo_> la piedra filosofal
<pablo_> como decia mi profesor
<pablo_> es solo encontrar la temperatura exacta
<pablo_> en que se funden las csas
<pablo_> yo derretia plomo
<pablo_> y haciamos moldes
<magu42> para plomadas?
<pablo_> ceniceros
<pablo_> medallas
<magu42> ahhh
<pablo_> le poniams clorante el polvo
<magu42> fundo plomo a cada rato pero para plomadas de pesca
<pablo_> y quedaban doradas
<pablo_> te gusta la pesca
<magu42> colorante al plomo?
<magu42> si 
<magu42> te acordas cual era?
<pablo_> y despues me hablas del tiempo
<magu42> el colorante?
<pablo_> ja ja
<pablo_> ahi si que tenes que tener mucho tiempo
<magu42> ir a pescar con mi viejo es el mejor tiempo
<pablo_> muuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo
<magu42> tiene 74
<pablo_> mira que bien
<pablo_> es lindo eso
<pablo_> compartir algo con el padre
<pablo_> la verdad te envidio
<magu42> y a veces se prende mi hija , y ahi es mejor todavia
<pablo_> yo no puedo decir lo mismo
<pablo_> y lo mas comico
<pablo_> que el mio está vivo
<pablo_> pero no tenemos esa camaderia
<pablo_> de padre e hijo
<magu42> no sabés de él?
<pablo_> si se
<magu42> ahh
<pablo_> peo no me da bola
<pablo_> sencillo
<magu42> lamento oir eso pablo_ 
<pablo_> y bue
<pablo_> como te dije
<pablo_> la vida se recicla
<pablo_> por lo menos lo tomo asi
<pablo_> aunque no lo creas
<pablo_> en mi trabajo se promueve mas la soledad
<pablo_> que otra cosa
<pablo_> pasas una vida
<magu42> te creo. Hay que tomar las cosas de la mejor manera que uno tenga
<pablo_> fuera de tu casa
<pablo_> con gente que apenas conces
<magu42> muchas horas fuera , cierto
<pablo_> en horarios diferentes
<pablo_> mal comido
<pablo_> mal dormido
<pablo_> ahora pr ejemplo
<magu42> y en peligro 
<pablo_> estoy trbajando
<pablo_> toda la noche
<pablo_> para llegar
<pablo_> y dormir un ratito
<pablo_> para pder ganar un peso mas
<magu42> doble turno?
<pablo_> mi padre
<pablo_> tuvo la misma vida
<pablo_> para mi fue una sombra
<pablo_> en la noche cuando llegaba
<pablo_> apenas pdia compatir algo con el
<pablo_> y cuando estaba 
<pablo_> ya llegaba canzado
<pablo_> yo lo herede
<pablo_> ba....
<pablo_> lo unico que herede de el
<pablo_> su trabajo
<pablo_> y su genetica
<magu42> mismo trabajo que el tuyo ahora?
<pablo_> si
<magu42> ahh
<pablo_> era policia
<pablo_> igual que lo soy yo
<magu42> me habias dicho que no tenias hijos , no?
<pablo_> lo unico que compartimos
<pablo_> si tengo
<pablo_> 3
<magu42> entonces?
<pablo_> pero no los puedo ver
<pablo_> no me dejan
<magu42> ahhhh  ya me acuerdo
<pablo_> soy aunque no lo creas
<pablo_> de los pocos casos
<pablo_> de violencia domestica
<pablo_> de la mujer al hombre
<pablo_> ja
<magu42> e igual no te dejan ver a tus hijos a vos?
<pablo_> no
<pablo_> no medeja
<magu42> que sistema judicial tenemos!!!
<pablo_> porque me dijo que si no volvia
<pablo_> no los veria
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> por ese lado
<pablo_> el sistema judicial
<pablo_> es solo una escusa
<pablo_> solo sirve
<pablo_> para defender
<pablo_> a los que ellos consideran
<pablo_> la otra vez comparaba
<pablo_> el concepto de ley
<pablo_> en los derechos de autor
<pablo_> sabias que pr ejemplo
<pablo_> te pueden procesar por venta de musica pirata
<pablo_> pero no de videojuegos de play
<magu42> los he visto llevarse a alguno de la feria
<pablo_> simplemente
<pablo_> por el hecho de que la musica tiene respaldo de la camara del disco
<pablo_> y los videojuegos no
<pablo_> a menos que sean de microsoft
<magu42> mirá , no la tenia esa
<magu42> jeje  ese si!!
<pablo_> que si tiene respaldo pr la empresa que hay aca
<pablo_> en uruguay
<pablo_> es tod una joda
<magu42> con razon hay un local en el centro que vende juegos tan tranquilo hace años
<pablo_> la ley debe defender a todos
<magu42> en una galeria
<pablo_> no solo alos que pagan
<pablo_> claro
<pablo_> ylo van a seguir haciendo
<pablo_> lo hacen en ls supers
<pablo_> en la calle
<pablo_> en las tiendas
<pablo_> en todos lados
<pablo_> pero no es solo aca
<magu42> no habia visto esa diferencia
<pablo_> po ejemplo
<pablo_> en los paises
<pablo_> que no hay un poder judicial claro
<pablo_> pasan cosas peores
<pablo_> la ley se interpreta de diferente frma
<pablo_> en tds lads
<pablo_> lo que es legal en alguns lados
<magu42> el tema que las leyes se "interpretan"
<pablo_> es un crimen en otros
<pablo_> hay paises cmo iran
<pablo_> que la ley se funde con la religion
<pablo_> que todavia se inmola a alguien a pedradas
<pablo_> por haber cometido adulterio
<magu42> los países árabes son todo un tema
<pablo_> es muy compleja la historia de la ley
<pablo_> o como bien se interpreta
<pablo_> la dama ciega
<pablo_> yo te voy a dar un ejemplo
<pablo_> practico y que veo todos los dias
<pablo_> vos pr ejemplo
<pablo_> si te peleas
<pablo_> con una persona
<pablo_> a golpes de puño...
<pablo_> en que los dos se pegaron mutuamente
<pablo_> sin haber un bueno o malo
<pablo_> ni victima ni vicimario
<pablo_> si vos llamas
<pablo_> o denuncias antes que el otro
<pablo_> quedas como victima y el como el autor
<pablo_> en la jerga nuestra
<pablo_> lo llamamos
<pablo_> el que pega primero pega dos veces
<pablo_> ja
<magu42> le pasó algo asi a un amigo hace poco
<pablo_> lo mismo pasa
<pablo_> si el te denuncia antes que vos l denuncies
<pablo_> quedas com autor
<pablo_> y el como victima
<pablo_> matematica pura
<pablo_> a todo esto
<pablo_> se que te gusta el campo
<magu42> sep
<pablo_> que sos autodidacta
<pablo_> que vivistes muchos años afuera en un campo o granja
<magu42> jaja sep
<magu42> tambo
<pablo_> pero a que te dedicas??
<magu42> ahora , al campo y a la electicidad de obra
<magu42> y como constuctor 
<magu42> segun la epoca
<pablo_> paaaaaaaaa
<pablo_> mira
<pablo_> electrotecnia
<magu42> no
<pablo_> yo tanbien estudié eso
<magu42> electricidad
<pablo_> mmmmmmmm
<pablo_> en la utu la electricidad de casas era electrotecnia
<magu42> electricista
<pablo_> si
<pablo_> eso
<pablo_> el
<pablo_> en el 90
<pablo_> se le llamaba asi
<pablo_> no se ahora
<magu42> nunca pisé una utu , estudiaba eso en los cuadernos o libros de mi hermano
<pablo_> a bue
<pablo_> entonces
<pablo_> es como digo
<magu42> o le preguntaba a el directamente
<pablo_> electrotecnia
<magu42> y lo sigo haciendo jeje
<pablo_> yo lo estudié
<pablo_> no me recibi
<pablo_> pero puedo hacer una instalacion con los ojos cerrados
<pablo_> toda la vida me gustó la electronica
<pablo_> destripaba mis juguetes y hacia otrs
<pablo_> con los mtores de 6 volts
<pablo_> una de las cosas que me apasionó
<pablo_> de linux
<pablo_> fue la capacidad
<pablo_> de crear
<pablo_> de pder moldear
<pablo_> a gusto de uno
<pablo_> sin restricciones
<pablo_> mas que las capacidades de uno
<magu42> pero hay que saber un montón de programacion para eso jeje
<pablo_> y si
<pablo_> se sabe
<magu42> de varios lenguajes 
<pablo_> ja ja 
<pablo_> nada es sencillo
<magu42> c y python para empezar
<magu42> y c++
<magu42> python es bastante facil , pero C está bravo
<pablo_> me gustaria aprender python
<pablo_> tenes alguns manuales??
<pablo_> pdf
<magu42> si , me los dió daniel mato
<pablo_> mira que bien
<pablo_> yo busque
<pablo_> y busque
<pablo_> y encontre dos
<pablo_> nada mas
<pablo_> y medios viejos
<magu42> estás en la lista de correo de ubuntu uruguay?
<pablo_> no
<pablo_> n me dio el tiemp
<pablo_> te paso la de gmail
<pablo_> pabdarwin@gmail.com
<magu42> ya te los mando
<pablo_> gracias
<pablo_> y al final...
<pablo_> que te hace trasnochar??
<pablo_> yo no tengo otra
<pablo_> ja ja 
<pablo_> tengo que estar despierto igual
<magu42> charlar contigo , sino ya estaba durmiendo jejeje
<pablo_> aunque no me guste
<pablo_> esta bien
<pablo_> me siento alagado
<pablo_> ja
<pablo_> los canales
<pablo_> irc
<pablo_> estan buenos
<pablo_> pero hay momentos que son deserticos
<magu42> a esta hora ya empiezan todos a irse a dormir
<magu42> no siempre
<pablo_> si
<magu42> el sabado pasado
<magu42> con virusuy estubimos hasta las dos y media  probando irssi
<pablo_> ????
<magu42> decidimos que es una porqueria jaja
<pablo_> que es??
<magu42> cliente irc por consola
<pablo_> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> es super liviano
<magu42> pero no tiene sentido hoy dia
<pablo_> mira que bien
<pablo_> el otro dia pensaba en eso
<magu42> a puro comando 
<pablo_> no hay que subestimar el poder de la consola
<pablo_> ja ja 
<pablo_> a me sirvio el dia que me andaba pa tras el libreoffice
<magu42> que lo tiró 512 de subida y le cuesta mandar los manuales
<magu42> es una herramienta
<pablo_> hay una herramienta
<pablo_> para poner consola en android
<magu42> ahi te mandé los manuales que tengo , pero no sé en que orden fueron , no me fijé 
<pablo_> pro no la probé
<pablo_> pero ya le hecho de todo a mi pobre cel
<pablo_> lo tengo enloquecido
<magu42> estás en el cel ahora?
<pablo_> no
<pablo_> sino
<magu42> ahh  con razon escribias tan rapido
<pablo_> seria andro user
<magu42> ahhh cierto
<pablo_> no te creas
<pablo_> el prblema es el teclado
<pablo_> tactil
<magu42> por eso  jeje
<pablo_> si fuera como los blackberry
<pablo_> no te das cuenta
<pablo_> ya mellegó
<pablo_> al celu
<magu42> ahi tenés para ir viendo un buen rato
<pablo_> va estar bueno
<pablo_> te cuento
<magu42> y aprovechar alguna noche como hoy  jeje
<pablo_> que tengo una coleccion de libros bastante grande
<pablo_> de todo
<pablo_> tengo libros de ajedrez
<pablo_> de mas de 5.00 paginas
<pablo_> 5.000
<magu42> pahhh ni le digas a libertcharrua
<pablo_> y no me da tiempo
<magu42> fanatico del ajedrez
<pablo_> me gusta
<pablo_> aunque me gusta mas el quake
<pablo_> ja
<pablo_> o el open arena
<magu42> cuando te encuentres con el acá , decile , tendrán mucho para charlar seguro
<pablo_> si
<pablo_> lo e visto en el irc
<pablo_> pero no e charlado con el todavia
<magu42> está siempre , hace años que charlamos
<magu42> acá
<pablo_> tambien me gustan los survival horror
<pablo_> resident evil
<pablo_> silent hill
<pablo_> los viejos survival horror tambien
<pablo_> alone in the dark
<magu42> ni de nombre los conozco  jajaja
<pablo_> bue
<pablo_> esos de la vieja escuela
<pablo_> alone in the dark
<pablo_> es del tiempo
<pablo_> del disco flexible
<pablo_> 5 y medio
<magu42> uhh
<pablo_> antes del diskete
<magu42> los usé
<pablo_> y te llevo diez años menos
<pablo_> nada mas
<pablo_> en el tiemp
<pablo_> que habia que meterlos 
<pablo_> y bajar la palanquita
<pablo_> y empezaba a sonar
<magu42> estudié programacion en el 83 y 84 y usabamos esos
<pablo_> prrr prr prr
<pablo_> un progrma te tardaba 5 a 10 minutos
<pablo_> en cagar
<pablo_> perdon
<pablo_> cargar
<pablo_> ja ja ja 
<magu42> bueno pablo_ llegó mi hora 
<pablo_> ok magu
<pablo_> que duermas bien
<magu42> te deje una lectura livianita 
<pablo_> un gusto chalar contigo
<magu42> jje
<magu42> el gusto fué mio
<pablo_> ok
<magu42> nas noches
<pablo_> cualquier cosa ya tenes mi correo
<magu42> agendado
<magu42> nos leemos
<pablo_> si te dejan en alguna reja oscura
<pablo_> me avisas y te doy una mano
<pablo_> ja ja ja 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nas noches
<pablo_> dale nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Como andas? PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿todo tranquilo?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> disfrutando de grooveshark
<PabloRubianes> que bueno es que exista la nube :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo he probado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy muy viciado escuchando After Forever.
<CarlosNeyPastor> te iba a preguntar que te hable por face hoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> que me contastes que se te habia roto el cel
<PabloRubianes> no me di cuenta
<PabloRubianes> si palmo
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdiste los contactos?
<PabloRubianes> solo le anda la radio
<PabloRubianes> no no prende y la radio anda
<CarlosNeyPastor> te paso mi numero de nuevo 
<PabloRubianes> tengo todos los numeros
<PabloRubianes> lo que se jode es cuando hablo
<PabloRubianes> se entrecorta
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahhh 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay alguna novedad de algun evento, reunión o algo?
<PabloRubianes> no, tendriamos que hacer algo...
<PabloRubianes> o empezar a ver si hacemos algo como habia dicho daniel de las comisiones
<PabloRubianes> y este mes tendria que haber elecciones..
<PabloRubianes> aparte
<CarlosNeyPastor> elecciones de?
<PabloRubianes> consejo
<CarlosNeyPastor> concejo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy medio perdido
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, el consejo comunitario
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-03
<ratman> buena
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ubuntero> Hola, cómo están? Les quiero hacer una consulta ya que me quiero pasar a linux. Cual es el más apropiado para diseño gráfico? He leido algo en internet y veo que recomiendan Ubuntu Studio; es este el mejor para este tipo de trabajo? Desde ya muchas gracias.
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, pues no lo he usado, pero he escuchado lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> ademas viene con programas de edicion de musica y video incorporados
<dylan66> trae preintalada un conjunto de herramientas
<dylan66> las cuales se pueden instalar en cualquier linux
<ubuntero> o sea que puedo trabajar en cualquier linux si después instalo estas herramientas?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, claro
<ubuntero> Gracias y saludos!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-04
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> me perdi de algo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> falta gente...
<ratman> creo que todos
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola PabloRubianes, bien, vos?
<PabloRubianes> bien vos
<SergioMeneses> oe PabloRubianes como vamos son sublimetext2?
 * SergioMeneses runs
 * ratman cambio de pc
<PabloRubianes> sublime text 2 es lo mas
<PabloRubianes> en cualquier momento me compro una licencia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno cosas de developers
<SergioMeneses> ...dame una terminal y dominare al mundo!
<PabloRubianes> jeje igual vim me encanta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q paso con la ubuconla?
<SergioMeneses> la lista esta quedada
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tranquilo...¿tenes noticias de los demas? PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, se jutaron ante de ayer los chicos
<ratman> buena
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy en proceso bob contructor y no pude ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me contestaron el mail, el que hable hoy fue con ratman (solo)
<PabloRubianes> y creo que no voy a poder hasta el mes que viene minimo
<ratman> si decidimso que el canal pasara a llamerse #win6-uy
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jaja si eso vi
<SergioMeneses> xD
 * ratman sorry
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cuando tienes tiempo para una reunion irc?
<ratman> umm
<ratman> holas edu
<EduardoR> hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> medio tarde, pero llegué
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas vale tarde que muy tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<EduardoR> y cual es el tema?
<virusuy> YOOOO TENGO EEEEEEEEEEEL PODEEEEEEEEEEEEER !
<CarlosNeyPastor> La idea era Ubucon y hablar para hacer dos o tres (dos ieal) reuniones por semana
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va señor virusuy 
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: hola terricolas
<EduardoR> Acabo de pegar el grito en Facebook, a ver a cuantos depierto...
<virusuy> EduardoR: a mi me despertaste
<virusuy> asi que, meta cumplida :-)
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> ya me puedo ir, entonces...
<danielf_> Yo estaba por acostarme a dormir, ví el grito y me vine a dar una vuelta por el canal
<EduardoR> jejeje
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> igual, está pobre la cosa
<virusuy> que cuentan ?
<libert> buenas
<libert> como andan
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas, bien EduardoR 
<EduardoR> estábamos pensando hacer estar reuniones mas estables
<EduardoR> la cosa de poner otro día ademas del lunes
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> pero jueves no se a quien no le servía
<EduardoR> miercoles?
<virusuy> miercoles puede ser
<ratman> a mi los jueves tengo reunion
<virusuy> jueves y viernes, ni lo piensen
<EduardoR> a la misma hora y en el mismo ubucanal :P
<danielf_> veré si puedo venir
<CarlosNeyPastor> jueves mi me complica EduardoR 
<EduardoR> entonces miercoles
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo puedo, lunes, miercoles, viernes
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta las 23:00 aprox
<EduardoR> yo sabía, estában todos en Facebok 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok, lunes y miercoles 22:00hs.? EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola ubuntero!
<danielf_> jeje
<EduardoR> alguien mas vota?
<EduardoR> +1 ,  lunes y miercoles 22:00hs
<danielf_> +1
<ratman> +1
<PabloRubianes> miercoles alas 23....
<danielf_> es muuy tarde...
<PabloRubianes> pero igual me parece que antes de empezar a hacer 2 veces por semana.... tendriamos que poder tener regularmente un dia
<PabloRubianes> cosa que no hacemos
<EduardoR> ponemos a las 22 y llegamos a las 23, es como siempre :P
<ratman> sip
<virusuy> ahi vino el dictador
<EduardoR> el lunes es el oficial, y el miércoles es el alternate
<EduardoR> ponemos dos orientaciones, 
<EduardoR> lunes es general, y miércoles tratamos temas específicos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me parece bien EduardoR 
<EduardoR> cualquier tema específico es general, pero es para darle color
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<virusuy> yo digo algo
<virusuy> aca falta un bot
<EduardoR> pero el lunes tiramos un "el miércoles que viene tratamos el tema de ...."
<virusuy> que tenga el trackeo de los puntos que se trata y las acciones
<virusuy> para que no quede en el viento, vio ?
<PabloRubianes> hay que ponerse mas duro con los offtopics en las reuniones
<danielf_> virusuy: están buenos, pero ¿se trabaja de forma organizada acá?
<EduardoR> para empezar, falta "un orden del día"
<CarlosNeyPastor> insisto hay que poner fechas y hacer las reuniones con los que están, si no se atrasa todo...
<danielmato> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches danielmato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<EduardoR> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> logre llegar en buen tiempo un lunes, no lo puedo creer
<danielmato> saludos CarlosNeyPastor y EduardoR 
<danielmato> saludos ratman y SergioMeneses 
<ratman> holas daniel 
<danielmato> mr virusuy 
<virusuy> danielmato: digame
<EduardoR> realmente es un acontecimiento!
<SergioMeneses> don danielmato  danielf_ ratman PabloRubianes virusuy 
<danielmato> lo salude
<danielmato> don PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> saludos danielf_ 
<danielmato> hoy estoy saludero
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, tiene razon sino se atraza todo
<danielf_> danielmato: hola, que tal...
<danielmato> recién llego y ya le doy un +1 a CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> estábamos votando de hacer reuniones lunes y miercoles 22:00hs
<EduardoR> y PabloRubianes propuso 23hs
<danielmato> completamente de acuerdo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja gracias danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> igual si las hacen a las 22 como hasta ahora a las 23 para empezar llego :P
<ratman> puedo negoociar 22 y 30 
<EduardoR> y luego ajustamos definir lunes temas generales y miércoles para temas específicos
<CarlosNeyPastor> buena ratman 
<ratman> sip 
<danielf_> ratman: +10000 EduardoR: ¿Qué hacen este miércoles?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo puedo generalmente hasta las 23:00 pero si sigue leo el log al otro dia, asi me acrualizo 
<danielmato> ratman, es: "El negociador"
<EduardoR> y como todo tema específico es general, sirven para lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastor> danielmato, alguna novedad de el tramite? (se que es pronto para preguntar pero....)
<EduardoR> entonces a las 22 y mas vale llegar temprano
<danielmato> mañana voy de nuevo, hoy arranqué tarde, por un tema de clases matutinas, pero mañana a las 9 estoy ahi, había un toco de números adelante...
<EduardoR> tenés hasta este miércoles 
<danielmato> chan!!!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene razon EduardoR, ms vale llegar temprano, igual es raro que todos nos conectemos en hora, por ejemplo yo llegue 13 minutos tarde
<EduardoR> jajaja
<ratman> sip por eso vas a tener que pagar la multa
<ratman> que acordamso con pablo 
<danielmato> lo mio está determinado por mr. rating... o los caprichos de la computación
<ratman> para los que llegan tarde
<EduardoR> no sabiendo que hay una urgencia de alguien, uno llega cuando puede
<danielmato> llegué antes de las 23... protesto
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaaj 
<PabloRubianes> bueno que hay que tratar?
<PabloRubianes> que no decaiga....
<EduardoR> MIDES, MEsa de Voluntariado
<CarlosNeyPastor> uno de los temas era el de hacer dos reuniones semanales en IRC PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, le pregunte eso a danielmato 
<danielmato> en el mides no tienen la mas prostituída idea de que cuernos es la mesa de voluntariado
<danielmato> hay que hablar con las asistentes sociales
<CarlosNeyPastor> como siempre, un pais informado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de que manera?
<EduardoR> tengo el DVD lleno de datos de esos
<danielmato> entre antel, dgi y otros, estoy un poco sgunfio de tanta burocracia al dope... y tanto funcionario desinformado
<CarlosNeyPastor> personalmente, mail....fax?
<EduardoR> pero tengo que leerlos :P
<PabloRubianes> se puede saber de que estan hablando?
<danielmato> eso, eso... de que hablan???
<danielmato> dvd? fax?
<CarlosNeyPastor> danielmato, el fax es como metodo de hablar poco usado pero para hablar con el con alguie de asistencias sociales
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo del mides que no saben que es la mesa
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<EduardoR> ya subo el pdf
<danielmato> channnnnnn
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, subis a:...
<EduardoR> gdrive , google doc
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial
<EduardoR>      /media/4to ENVOC/Materiales/voluntariado_manual_gestion_formacion.pdf
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> paren un poco
<EduardoR> debería ser fácil...
<PabloRubianes> expliquen de que estan hablando
<PabloRubianes> y de a 1
<PabloRubianes> esto no es una reunion es un quilombo
<EduardoR> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5NDtMs5cDVaWkpKX0E4aF9Tenc
<EduardoR> del manual de gestión y formación de Voluntariados
<PabloRubianes> y para que es eso EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> para formalizar Ubuntu-UY como organización de voluntarios
<PabloRubianes> no lo hiciste publico al doc
<EduardoR> asi no hay líos como lo habría en una ONG clásica
<PabloRubianes> cuales son esos lios?
<EduardoR> Cualquier usuario que reciba el enlace puede ver los elementos.
<EduardoR> a ver ahora?
<danielmato_> me pateo el irc...
<EduardoR> una ONG como UNESCO es terrible ONG
<EduardoR> esto es como "ONGs para dummies"
<EduardoR> jijiji
<EduardoR> ahora se abre?
<EduardoR> o lo subo a un hosting normal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo pude abrir
<EduardoR> me quise hacer el cool
<PabloRubianes> si anda
<PabloRubianes> ok
<EduardoR> para mi es el capitulo 7
<EduardoR> pag 74
<danielmato_> que bueno, me auto echo...
<ratman> por
<ratman> :(
<EduardoR> el documento está muy lindo, pero es un plomazo
<danielmato_> el irc me patea, me cambia el nombre, se ve que esta extrañado que esté acá...
<danielmato_> o sea, basicamente lo que hacemos, pero con un marco legal
<EduardoR> también era bueno que entraran al FAcebook de MEsa de voluntariado y apoyaran mi pregunta
<danielmato_> buscando
<EduardoR> como estaba yo solo, quedó como que era un loco solo que quería hacer un grupo
<danielmato_> EduardoR, donde está tu pregunta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> caresco de facebook, migre por completo a G+
<EduardoR> http://voluntariado.inju.gub.uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> Veo dos PabloRubianes, tengo que dejar de tomar café :S
<danielmato_> tengo que hacerme amigo???
<PabloRubianes_> esta andando mal el IRC
<danielmato_> sigo sin encontrar la preguuuunnntaaaa
<PabloRubianes> para voluntariado del inju no tenes que ser joven?
<EduardoR> no es inju, es mides
<danielmato_> para eso está CarlosNeyPastor 
<PabloRubianes> inju.gub.uy?????
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gente, me tengo que retirar, me conecto el miercoles a las 22:00
<EduardoR> http://mesadevoluntariado.org.uy/
<CarlosNeyPastor> danielmato_, ?
<danielmato_> sip CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para que estoy que no entendi
<PabloRubianes> a ver en vez de pasar links y docs
<danielmato_> si se necesitan jovenes, para eso estas vos... yo estoy pasado un poquito de edad
<EduardoR> Av. 18 de Julio 1431, of. 601
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja....
<EduardoR> es el mides?
<PabloRubianes> alguien puede ser un alma iluminada y tirar una idea concreata de
<PabloRubianes> que es todo esto explicado claramente?
<CarlosNeyPastor> gente, me retiro estamos en contacto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos vemos por aca el miercoles
<PabloRubianes> asi no perdemos el tiempo en leer todos esto?
<EduardoR> es un lugar donde ayudan a crear ONG de voluntariados
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo a todos los presentes...
<EduardoR> bytes!
<danielmato_> portate mal
<PabloRubianes> a ver:
<EduardoR> es lo que tenemos AHORA, todos voluntarios, cumplimos el 100% de las condiciones
<PabloRubianes> y que podemos sacarle de ganacia a hacer ese tramite?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja prometo intentaro danielmato_ 
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos a todos
<danielmato_> mas te vale
<danielmato_> PabloRubianes, que nos den bola en serio cuando pidamos cosas, lugares, fondos para ubucon
<PabloRubianes> flisol no es nada de todo es y consigue cosas
<EduardoR> que si vas vos o yo a un lugar a pedir plata, vas como una ONG realmente formada, no como ahora que nadie puede firmar nada por Ubuntu-UY
<EduardoR> flisol no consigue nada por eso
<dmurana> Hola gente, alguien me cuenta resumido de qué hablan? aunque es medio evidente..
<danielmato_> hola dmurana 
<EduardoR> formalizar Ubuntu UY como ONG
<EduardoR> hola Daniel1
<dmurana> hola danielmato_ !
<EduardoR> !
<dmurana> bien, una buena iniciativa
<danielmato_> yo lo viví de cerca cuando organizaron unas jornadas linguisticas
<PabloRubianes> bueno y resumido
<danielmato_> hasta que no hubo carta de la udelar, no consiguieron nada, después aparecieron auspiciantes y sponsor de varios lados
<PabloRubianes> que hay que hacer
<EduardoR> ir allí, 
<ratman> primero informarse
<EduardoR> hay montones de documentos sobre lo buenísimo del voluntariado y no explican nada. Hay que ir y pedir el formulario correcto
<PabloRubianes> bueno y quien va?
<EduardoR> tampoco es taaaan mortal, hay que chocar con una pared, probar mas al costado hasta encontrar la puerta correcta
<EduardoR> va danielmato quele queda cerca :)
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> hasta entonces... algun otro tema?
<danielmato_> sip
<EduardoR> bueno, lo de las reuniones IRG, ahora los miercoles
<EduardoR> irc
<PabloRubianes> eso ya lo decidimos
<PabloRubianes> lunes y miercoles 22hs
<danielmato_> 22.30
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, vos que tenias?
<EduardoR> pongamoles una hora de duracion, luego es libre
<PabloRubianes> si 22:30
<danielmato_> eso, lo de los miercoles
<EduardoR> 22 que sino CarlosNeyPastor no llega
<PabloRubianes> bueno para 1 hora de duracion hay que ser mas dinamicos
<EduardoR> que se va a las 23 ...
<PabloRubianes> en 1 hora metimos 2 temas recien
<EduardoR> genial ser dinámicos +1
<EduardoR> si, hay otras
<danielmato_> ya es bastante, hemos estado con un tema, unas cuantas horas...
<PabloRubianes> bueno pero por aca o agilitas o es un embole bionico
<EduardoR> es
<EduardoR> se te ocurre otra cosa?
<EduardoR> no hay que olvidarse de pegar el grito en la lista de mail y en facebook
<danielmato_> eso mismo, es fundamental volver a mover la lista
<dmurana> gente, perdón por interrumpir el curso de la conversación :P
<dmurana> estamos organizando con lailah el SFD en el IAVA
<EduardoR> tamo allí!
<dmurana> creo que mandé un mail a la lista, y estaba por mandar otro ahora en cuanto suba el sitio
<EduardoR> ya tenemos un mantel :P
<dmurana> estaría bueno participara ubuntu-uy con alguna charla y si quieren un stand
<dmurana> ;)
<EduardoR> es un sábado, no?
<dmurana> no, un viernes
<EduardoR> en que horario?
<dmurana> en realidad es un sábado, pero el iava no abre los sábados
<EduardoR> ok, si, me acuerdo!
<dmurana> 9y30 o 10 hasta 14 o 15hs, depende la cantidad de actividades que consigamos
<PabloRubianes> es como un horario medio complicado no?
<virusuy> secundo a PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> estoy revisando la agenda...
<virusuy> un viernes??? horario de oficina? 
<EduardoR> dice: durmiendo :P
<dmurana> sí, es cierto lo del horario
<EduardoR> pero puedo reagendarlo
<dmurana> de hecho hasta a mi se me complica un poco :P
<dmurana> pero para hacerlo en el iava no quedaba otra
<EduardoR> ok, hago un esfuercito y voy
<dmurana> y para organizarlo sobre la fecha no quedaba otra que el iava
<EduardoR> habrá gente?
<dmurana> ya hay público ahí mismo
 * ratman intentara
 * danielmato_ no está entendiendo, es sábado o no?
<ratman> aunqe sea una escapada
<EduardoR> es un preSFD
<EduardoR> es viernes 
<EduardoR> si alguien mas lo quiere hacer el sábado, tanto da
 * danielmato_ dice que viernes no puede
<EduardoR> pero en otro lado
<PabloRubianes> viernes imposible
 * virusuy cree que danielmato_ es como un futbolista, habla en tercera persona, y el tambien :o
<dmurana> claro.. la gente de SLU tenía agendado el evento, aunque no sé si habrán organizado algo, les envié invitación igual
 * EduardoR está aprendiendo a poner cosas sobre él
 * danielmato_ dice que el equipo está en forma, y que van a dar todo por lograr el objetivo
<EduardoR> chan!
<dmurana> pregunta desubicada: el reproductor clementine está escrito en qt o gtk?
<EduardoR> ni idea, pero tiene montones de radios :
<PabloRubianes> dmurana, perdona que te corte
<PabloRubianes> pero terminamos
<PabloRubianes> la reunion o hay algo mas?
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que ver lo de las elecciones no?
<danielmato_> +1
<EduardoR> si, fue medio informal, de todas formas
<EduardoR> tema para el miércoles sin falta
<PabloRubianes> bueno las reuniones tienen que ser mas formales y dinamicas sino es perder el tiempo en vez de organizar todo en 1 hora
<EduardoR> y avisamos a julin e iznogud
<danielmato_> PabloRubianes, +2
<PabloRubianes> yo les mando mando mail
<PabloRubianes> pero eleccion se hace
<PabloRubianes> esto es un descontrol
<EduardoR> se define una eleccion a 2 días?, no, a lo sumo se hablará del tema de cuando hacerlo, verdad?
<EduardoR> ponele en 15 días , si o si
<danielmato_> bien
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver como la hacemos
<EduardoR> quizás hay un montón de gente que quiere entrar al grupo selecto de organización de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> hay varios nominados
<PabloRubianes> ajajjaa
<danielmato_> channnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<EduardoR> cortamos unas pajitas
<EduardoR> pueden ser cables de utp?
<EduardoR> con corriente!!!!
<danielmato_> siiiii
<PabloRubianes> bueno queda pal miercoles
<danielmato_> 110, así es patada pero nada más
<PabloRubianes> usen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Reuniones
<PabloRubianes> para agendar temas para la reunion
<danielmato_> necesito un wikimanual!!!
<PabloRubianes> terminamos?
<PabloRubianes> cualquier otra cosa al wiki o manden a la lista de mails
<EduardoR> a menos que a alguien se le ocurra algo mas
<PabloRubianes> asi la usamos para cosas serias :P
<PabloRubianes> y ahora si dmurana perdona la cortada
<danielmato_> entonces, ahora si, suelta general de temas varios...
<PabloRubianes> que ibas a preguntar? :P
<EduardoR> qt o gtk? que hace la diferencia?
<dmurana> ahora me ofendí..
<dmurana> no, en realidad encontré el dato, es qt
<dmurana> que ahora soy un gtk-hater :P
<danielmato_> clementine es el hermano qt de amarok que es en gtk
<dmurana> eso pensé, pero en wikipedia me dice que es qt
<dmurana> y está en qt-apps: qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Clementine?content=120600
<PabloRubianes> clementine es QT
<EduardoR> This program uses Qt version 4.8.1.
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> ...
<EduardoR> está en el About
<dmurana> en realidad me cansé de los gnomos (shell, panel, unity, cinnamon, mate, ...)
<dmurana> y me instalé Triskel GNU/Linux-libre, que viene con un bonito KDE
<EduardoR> algún día quizás pruebe, por ahora los gnomos me resultan divertidos
<EduardoR> esconden cosas, los muy guachos, pero ta...
<dmurana> en realidad yo le estoy dando una oportunidad, porque si bien puedo vivir con gnomos me resultan muy caóticos ultimamente
<danielmato_> bueno gente, voy a dormir...
<danielmato_> bytes
<EduardoR> yo con el que peleo mal es con sugar , de peleador nomás
<dmurana> jaja, yo también, pero en el fondo le tengo cariño :P
<EduardoR> si puedo pegarle le pego, aunque esté en el piso y gritando de dolor
<EduardoR> sugar tiene 2 años de desarrollo y se jactan de ser "El desarrollo de entorno de Linux"
<EduardoR> seguro que el que lo empezó pensaba que linux era solo en modo texto
<dmurana> si tuvieramos solo sugar probablemente estaría poniendo un theme bonito en Windows 7 en este momento en lugar de estar configurando KDE
<EduardoR> jajaja
<bertero> hola todos!
<EduardoR> hola bertero 
<EduardoR> de donde eras?
<dmurana> hola bertero !
<bertero> de rivera
<EduardoR> Bienvenido!
<bertero> hola quieren venir a dar una charla en la semana academica que va a a ser del 26 al 30 de noviembre
<EduardoR> PAto?
<bertero> gracias van a gente de que estubo en el foro internacional de software libre
<EduardoR> con alguien de Rivera habíamos hablado de hacer el lanzamiento 12.10
<EduardoR> pero mi memoria de mosquito...
<bertero> bien pero tiene que ser en livramento asi va ser internacional
<bertero> el lanzamiento
<dmurana> a mi me mata la fecha..
<bertero> del ubu ntu que les parece?
<dmurana> y que estoy en Mvdeo, si estuviera en Río Branco me queda más cerca
<bertero>   ubuntu                  
<bertero> quise decir
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<bertero> peor podemos arreglar algun dia para la charla
<EduardoR> para la de noviembre?
<EduardoR> Dónde la van a hacer?
<bertero>   en livramento en la sala cultural de la prefeitura                
<dmurana> y de qué temas se podría hablar por ejemplo ?
<EduardoR> está duro ir para un evento que no es estrictamente de ubuntu, cuéntanos mas del tema " semana academica"
<bertero> es un evento de informatica es la primera vez que se hace,es de un curso binacional que se dicta en livramento de informatica                          
<bertero> de phyton
<bertero>  por ejemplo
<bertero> redes linux
<bertero> tambien
<bertero> virtualizacion
<bertero> es de informatica y tecnologia
<bertero> ya varios estan confirmados que quieren dar la charla
<bertero>  y va ver coffe break tambien                     
<EduardoR> hay un llamado a charlas mas formal?
<bertero>  como mas formal?no entendi              
<nemo_> hola 
<EduardoR> hola nemo_ 
<dmurana> bueno, no puedo con KDE, me vuelvo a gnome creo...
<EduardoR> no sé un PDF, una página Web, que hable de la semana , algo 
<bertero>  asi va a salir una pagina web                                               
<EduardoR> a eso me refería
<bertero> pero ya tiene que ir confirmando precencia por que tenemos que cordinar los horarios
<bertero>  de las charlas                                 
<EduardoR> pero primero se define el evento, luego se hace un llamado a charlas, mas al final, se seleccionan las charlas y se hace un cronograma
<EduardoR> quien organiza el evento?
<bertero> los alumunos y los profesores todos ,si ya se esta haciendo igual va ver talleres de tarde               
<nemo_> hola EduardoR , hola bertero , van a hacer un evento ? 
<bertero>  y tambien de noche
<bertero> si nemo queres participar dando una charla
<bertero> ?
<nemo_> bertero: bueno, decime que temas necesitas ? 
<nemo_> primero decime el día y la hora
<bertero> redes linux
<nemo_> ok, redes, puedo ofrecerte algo relativo a message queues, o nosql 
<nemo_> te sirve ? 
<bertero> del 26 al 30 de noviembre
<bertero> si perfecto
<nemo_> nivel ? 
<bertero> un nivel tecnico
<nemo_> que tipo de publico ? 
<bertero> para tecnicos en informaticas
<nemo_> ok, pero nivel academico, terciario universitario o recnico ? 
<nemo_> tecnico**
<bertero> nivel academico
<nemo_> barbaro 
<nemo_> vos no sos del grupo que estaba haciendo algo en Fing ? 
<nemo_> que le pregunto a Muraña para dar una charla por casualidad ? 
<bertero> no
<nemo_> ok, deben ser otros entonces 
<bertero> es en rivera mas precisamente en livramento
<nemo_> bueno, me pasas el mail para postular a las charlas ? 
<bertero> si
<dmurana> no nemo_ , lo del GNUCEI es otro evento, que no sé en que quedó
<nemo_> yo aun no se que puede llegar a ser, pero de redes ahora así de golpe se me ocurre algo como rabbitmq , redis o couchdb, me parece que puede ser interesante
<nemo_> ah ok dmurana , pero decime markel es que entre por web y la verdad no me esperaba que funcionara y puse cualquier nick :P
<dmurana> prefiero nemo, nemo_
<nemo_> jajaja
<dmurana> ;)
<bertero> semanacademica.ifsulivramento@gmail.com este es el email
<nemo_> bertero , para donde es ? 
<nemo_> opa
<bertero> ya te mande el email
<nemo_> bertero: anotando ...
<EduardoR> podés poner /nick markel
<bertero> es en livramento
<dmurana> bueno gente, voy a hacer algo loco y me voy despidiendo porque seguramente rompa el sistema y toque reinstalar
<EduardoR> jajaa, essAaaaaaa!
<dmurana> más cerca de la fecha podría llegar a postularme a una charla bertero, de momento no aseguro nada
<bertero> ok
<dmurana> en realidad instalé KDE y quiero volver a gnome, es un lío todo, entonces aprovecharé para probar los controladores ati catalyst que no funcionan en trisquel
<dmurana> y cuando muera el sistema, ya reinstalo y dejo todo limpio
<dmurana> así es la vida de un linuxero ;P
<EduardoR> los drivers privativos en Trisquel???
<bertero> eduardo hay un email donde te podes comunicar para dar una charla 
<dmurana> sí, eso EduardoR
<EduardoR> se crea un agujero negro y todo el software detona!
<bertero> este es el mail
<bertero> semanacademica.ifsulivramento@gmail.com
<dmurana> generalmente cuando hacés eso revienta todo, es cosa del framebuffer, linux-libre y quien sabe qué
<dmurana> evento muy temido en la lista de trisquel por cierto :P
<mark3l> bertero, disculpa soy "nemo", es que estaba por el sitio y se jodio. ya anote el mail. Me interesa ir por esos lados 
<EduardoR> semanacademica.ifsulivramento@gmail.com ??
<bertero> se pueden comunicar por ese email
<EduardoR> anotado ;)
<bertero> tenes que conseguir hotel a donde quedarte
<mark3l> bueno, nosotros estamos haciendo un evento también. Aun no esta pronto el sitio pero pueden ir viendo por acá : http://pycon.python.org.uy 
<bertero> mark31
<mark3l> nosotros vamos al de ustedes pero vengan a nuestro ya de paso :) 
<bertero> si vamos a trtar es en montevideo?
<PabloRubianes> mark3l, volvio python.org.uy?
<mark3l> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> despues del pyday no supe mas nada
<PabloRubianes> hola
<mark3l> ayer avise a la lista 
<mark3l> que volviamos a levantar 
<mark3l> ahora es PyCon formalmente 
<PabloRubianes> a que lista?
<mark3l> a la de pyuy 
<PabloRubianes> manda esas cosas a la de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> :P
<mark3l> ok 
<mark3l> pero, lo que me interesa enviar ahí es pedirle a ubuntu-uy que se sume al envento 
<EduardoR> Tenemos que tratarlo en la próxima reunión 
<mark3l> ok
<EduardoR> el miércoles
<bertero> tenes a donde quedarte mark31?
<mark3l> no
<EduardoR> pero manda el pedido a la lista
<bertero> tenes que conseguir a donde quedarte o sino venis por el dia
<EduardoR> bertero, conoces nuestra lista de mail? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<mark3l> ok, EduardoR , pero en que les parece que podrian participar ?, quieren hacerlo con charlas o participando de alguna otra forma ? 
<mark3l> bertero, tenes que contarme más del evento, en una de esas podemos hacerte publicidad acá y vamos en patota 
<EduardoR> yo de python, apensa se donde va la "h"
<EduardoR> lo escribí bien?
<mark3l> EduardoR, pero al menos van y estan presentes, venden sus cosas o algo así 
<mark3l> a la gente le gusta
<mark3l> jeje si
<EduardoR> llevamos pegotines ;)
<mark3l> remeras
<bertero> haci  va a venir gente que estubo en  el foro internacional de software libre en porto alegre
<EduardoR> si las tenemos para 12.10 sería un acontecimiento, pero a principio de octubre estaremos decidiendo que hacer :(
<mark3l> ok
<mark3l> bertero, y donde se hace ? 
<EduardoR> supongo que 12.10 es al final de octubre
<bertero> claro lleven todo lo que tengan para regalar,sortear,repartir
<EduardoR> :)
<bertero> en la sala cultural de livramento
<PabloRubianes> 18 octubre EduardoR sale la 12.10
<EduardoR> October 18th , asi que quizás tengamos algo
<bertero> de la prefeitura de livramento
<EduardoR> como que el miercoles ademas habría que definir algo de mercha para próximos eventos
<mark3l> bertero, cual es el tema general del evento ? 
<bertero> innvacion y tecnologia en la frontera de la paz
<bertero>  el evento va hacer la sala cultural de la prefeitura de livramento
<mark3l> frontera de la paz ? 
<bertero> si
<mark3l> es el nombe de la frontera o es algo simbolico ? 
<mark3l> dmurana, 
<bertero> es simbolico por que hay 2 ciudades juntas
<mark3l> vamos para tus pagos dmurana 
<dmurana> Rivera ?
<mark3l> auch
<mark3l> jajaja, menos mal que decis, porque yo me iba para la otra punta 
<mark3l> jajjajaa
<mark3l> que animal 
<dmurana> jajajaj
<mark3l> bueno dmurana , vamos igual 
<dmurana> igual es bonita Rivera, y no tenès que cruzar un puente para ir a Brasil
<dmurana> gran ventaja
<mark3l> bueno, pero vamos ? 
<bertero> hay shopping ahora tambien
<mark3l> mira
<mark3l> lo que me mata son los viajes largos en bus, pero me la banco 
<dmurana> no sè mark3l, tengo que ver como ando de tiempo y dinero
<dmurana> tiempo principalmente, en noviembre tengo los ùltimos parciales y tengo el laburo
<mark3l> mmm
<dmurana> igual tengo ganas de ir, te acordàs que te habìa comentado algo de esto? pero tendrè que ver màs adelante
<mark3l> okok
<mark3l> bertero, tienen sitio ? 
<bertero>  todavia no pero va salir una pagina
<bertero> web
<mark3l> ok
<bertero> bueno me voy buens noches a todos
<mark3l> chau
<mark3l> bertero, que descanses
<bertero> gracias como te llamas mark31?
<mark3l> Marcello Farias
<dmurana> mark3l, estás en gtalk ? tengo que hablarte en privado
<bertero> gracias yo bernardo alvez
<bertero> chau
<mark3l> un gusto bernardo 
<mark3l> nos vemos
<mark3l> dmurana, 
<mark3l> puede ser por facebook ?
<dmurana> sí.. dejame intentarlo, el módem 3g me está matando
<mark3l> pa y a mi 
<mark3l> :P
<mark3l> mañana ponen adsl en esta casa
<dmurana> te envidio..
<dmurana> cuando necesite hacer un apt-get dist-upgrade paso por ahí a tomar café :P
<mark3l> jajaja
<dmurana> jajaja
<dmurana> vas a ver, ahora cuando salga trisquel 6 :P
<mark3l> dejate de cosas con trisquel 
<mark3l> este es un foro de ubuntu :P
<mark3l> canal :)
<dmurana> sí, pero estaba viendo de poner un bot que spamee con links a los canal, foro y lista de Trisquel :P
<dmurana> soy un radical de la FSF, jaja
<mark3l> ya discutimos eso ;)
<dmurana> lo sé :)
<mark3l> che dmurana , no se porque estaba completamente convencido de que este chico hablaba de Rio Branco 
<dmurana> ni idea mark3l ... estamos todos los activistas de RB acá en Mvdeo creo
<dmurana> una lástima ..
<dmurana> reinicio y regreso
<dmurana> acabo de cometer un error ...
<dmurana> marqué Formatear en /home y tenía respaldo de poco más de la mitad de los archivos
<mark3l> :) 
<mark3l> eso no es un error
<mark3l> eso es una #$%&
<mark3l> bueno
<mark3l> eso 
<dmurana> jajaj
<mark3l> che dmurana 
<dmurana> sí ?
<mark3l> y que paso con el otro evento de la fing ? 
<dmurana> ni idea.. no he tenido noticias
<mark3l> bueno, a proposito de gtalk
<mark3l> ya no uso 
<dmurana> por ?
<mark3l> estoy tratando de cerrar cosas que me distraen , 
<mark3l> no tengo juicio y eso no me ayuda 
<dmurana> ahhh
<mark3l> saque el gtalk, quiero sacar facebook,pero cuesta porque tengo a gente de la familia
<dmurana> yo por eso cierro el chat de Facebook
<mark3l> solo dejaria twitter y linkedin
<dmurana> sí, ese es un problema siempre
<dmurana> yo de momento estoy intentando unificar las redes sociales en un cliente
<mark3l> dmurana, creo que es la primera vez que entro a este canal 
<dmurana> así tengo que tener menos pestañas abiertas en el navegador y me lleva menos tiempo saber qué pasa en ellas
<mark3l> cuales son los proyectos de ubuntu-uy ? 
<mark3l> EduardoR, 
<mark3l> me imagino que debe estar en el tercer sueño 
<mark3l> buenas noches canal, 
<ubuntero> hi
<ubuntero> jajaj no hay nadie
<ubuntero> no hay de nada los ubunteros se la pasan toda la noche en la maquina
<ubuntero> por la mañana no esta ni el mas duro
<Ignacio> Hola ;)
<ratman> holas
<ratman> holas CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ratman> bien y alli 
<ratman> tas ebn el laburo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, estoy en la casa de mi novia
<ratman> a ok 
<CarlosNeyPastor> usando gnome chat:P
<ratman> jjeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a andar por casa a eso de las 21:30
<CarlosNeyPastor> normalmente uso xchat
<CarlosNeyPastor> salgo de trabajar a las 17:00 aprox...
<ratman> he
<ratman> bueno es similar
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos? todo tranquilo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que contas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> aci
<CarlosNeyPastor> casi
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<ratman> jjee
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa la desaparicion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me llamaron por telefono
<CarlosNeyPastor> en que quedo todo ayer ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> ??
<ratman> yo creo que tuve que salir antes que vos
<ratman> eehe
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh a lo que te veia conectado pensque te habias quedado
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pablo me dijo que hay reunion mañana de 22:30 a 23:30hs
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos usas gnome chat
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<ratman> creo que si 
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde ingreso la contraseña para el usuario del canal..?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jjajajja creo que si 
<ratman> a no entro en canales con pass
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque tengo mi registro en #ubuntu-uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> y queria ponerlo ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero estoy acostumbrado a x-chat no a gnome chat
<ratman> pero que quieres identificarte
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro
<ratman> emn pa parte de status
<CarlosNeyPastor> en xchat te da la opcion al inicio
<ratman> no en un canal por si le erras
<ratman> pones /msg NickServ identify contrasenia
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay algun lugar donde pueda ver los comandos como ese?
<ratman> de nada
<ratman> con /msg NickServ help 
<ratman> jejjeje
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
 * ratman que epoca cuando era ircop 
<ratman> jjeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, :OOO
<SergioMeneses> fijo banneaba a todos
 * SergioMeneses runs
<ratman> gline
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> del server directo 
<SergioMeneses> jeh
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo esyas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas*
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, mas o menos... ando averiguando sobre mi email de la uds
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, no me llego... no se si llego al spam y lo borre o no se envio
<SergioMeneses> pero ya confirme q si tengo el sponrosing
<SergioMeneses> sponsoring
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso para que no me pase por mas tedioso que resulte no tengo nada como spam...
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias ratman...
<ratman> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo anda, virusuy?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: opa
<virusuy> todo bien
<virusuy> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, vos?
<virusuy> todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> me alegro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy, me llego el comentario que andas usando arch ahora?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: casi
<virusuy> pero cuando arme mi equipo de escritorio lo voy a dejar como principal
<CarlosNeyPastor> que tal esta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca lo use
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace poco estaba haciendo testing con bodhi
<CarlosNeyPastor> intente backtrack y nunca funciono (si no es live) 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Debian no arranco despues de la instalacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> knoppix esta bueno pero mmmmhh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> mint no me copa
<CarlosNeyPastor> kubuntu fue mi primer migracion a ubuntu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (arranque con Mint)
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero Arch...solo en jpeg de google
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> arch esta muy bueno
<virusuy> muy muy
<virusuy> eso si, es un OS que necesita que le des tiempo
<virusuy> dedicacion, digamos
<virusuy> y vas a aprender muchisimo de linux en el trayecto
<virusuy> porque es todo a pulmon
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tan asi?
<virusuy> SI
<virusuy> Mira
<virusuy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<CarlosNeyPastor> miro
<virusuy> Esta guia detalla paso a paso que hacer para instalar arch linux
<virusuy> desde setear el layout de tu teclado, pasando por particionar a mano tus discos duros
<virusuy> siguiendo por instalar grub (suponiendo qu equeres grub) y configurarlo a gusto
<virusuy> la filosofia en si de arch es ser transparente en todo sentido
<virusuy> y ser rapido, liviana
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 5 virusuy ya vuelvo
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta complicade...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-05
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es facil
<virusuy> cuando le agarras la mano es un toque
<virusuy> hasta hace un par de meses atras tenian un asistente que te iba ayudando
<virusuy> pero por falta de mantenimiento lo dejaron de lado
<CarlosNeyPastor> si claro, pero coń 10 mil trompadas en el camino
<CarlosNeyPastor> jejej
<virusuy> ah si, pero mira que es increible como aprendes cosas en el camino
<marx-esta-vivo> hola a quien esté presente!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas? marx-esta-vivo 
<marx-esta-vivo> acá viendo cómo se está moviendo la reunion ubuntera de los lunes, pero veo que me la perdí
<CarlosNeyPastor> se van a hace otra el miercoles a las 23:30
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> 22:30
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta 23:30
<marx-esta-vivo> mañana? bueno, voy a estar al tanto, y espero no retrasarme 24 horas nuevamente
<marx-esta-vivo> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo tengo en google calendar
<marx-esta-vivo> yo no uso Ubuntu (uso Fedora) pero cómo ven a Unity corriendo en una plataforma de 64 bits? lo ven muy pesado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre me acuerdo pero por las dudas
<marx-esta-vivo> yo no uso el calendar
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo uso de 64 bits
<marx-esta-vivo> me rompió tanto las pelotas con las notificaciones via email que lo quite al Google Cla
<CarlosNeyPastor> y corre de maravilla
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> suele suceder
<marx-esta-vivo> jejje
<CarlosNeyPastor> marx-esta-vivo, tengo que salir a buscar a mi novia
<marx-esta-vivo> consume mucho video?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no para nada
<marx-esta-vivo> oh dale que eso es importante
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<marx-esta-vivo> para el amor no hay que esperar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<marx-esta-vivo> nadie está vivo? entonces me despido
<Marcos> hola...
<Marcos> como andan?
<dbertua> hola gente
<ubuntero> buenas tardes, como estan ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ubuntero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> xomo wtaa?
<CarlosNeyPastor> COMO ESTAS?
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon me salio cualquier cosa con el teclado
<ubuntero> buenas todo bien por suerte
<ubuntero> pregunta, saben que estoy bajando la version 12.04, y la voy a instalar primero en mi pc que tiene win xp, por lo que dice no pasa nada y me bootea con 1 o otro ...
<ubuntero> no ?
<ubuntero> soy bastante nuevo en todo este mundo,pero de todas las versiones que vi y probé me va Ubuntu
<ubuntero> y espero que estemos en contacto ya que me interesa mucho estar y ser parte de su comunidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, podes hacer que inicie uno u otro
<ubuntero> buenisimo
<CarlosNeyPastor> tene en cuenta que necesitas instalar Windows primero y en la otra particion (que esta libre) lo instalas despues
<ubuntero> barbaro
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya que si instalas ubuntu y despues windows tenes que recuperar el grup 
<ubuntero> asi a mi sra le dejo su xp y para mi el ubuntu
<ubuntero> :D
<ubuntero> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo comence así y ahora en casa usamos solo ubuntu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje 
<ubuntero> impecable
<CarlosNeyPastor> te hablo por privado 
<ubuntero> ok
<Ignacio> Porque ! nunca hay nadie
<virusuy> pica ratman Guest36853 
<Guest36853> jjee
<Guest36853> hlas
<virusuy> como va ?
<virusuy> Triviox: !!
<virusuy> hay reunion hoy, en la noche
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, saludos
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: como estas?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, llegando de la oficina
<virusuy> jejeje, yo ya estoy en casa, pero estoy terminando trabjao de la oficina (malditos scans de sofware)
<Guest36853> sip a las 22 y 30 creo 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jajajaja
<Triviox> virusuy, buenas!
<Triviox> SergioMeneses, buenas a ti tambien
<Triviox> si? creo que vi un correo de eduardo al respecto..
<Triviox> a que hora es?
<virusuy> 22 o 23
<virusuy> no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> saludos Triviox Guest36853 
<Triviox> Guest36853 == Rat..?
<Guest36853> sip 
<Guest36853> jeje
<Guest36853> me olvide de poner el pass
<Triviox> =P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> el ratman anda de incognito
<Guest36853> sip 
<virusuy> jajaja
<santiago> hoy es la reunion? espero que sí
<Guest36853> cambio de pc
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-06
<santiago> esto está muerto, nadie habla
<virusuy> ?
<santiago> 21:16 - 7 conectados, 0 activos
<ratman_> umm si no espera
<ratman_> 2 seg 
<ratman_> siempre le dara 0 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<santiago> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<santiago> bien
<santiago> experimentando con "Konversation"
<santiago> como van los planes para la posible charla en el IAVA, si es que se va a llevar a cabo?
<PabloRubianes> no esta aca el que la estaba organizando
<PabloRubianes> dmurana es el organizador
<ratman_> buenas
<santiago> ahhh...
<santiago> porque lo del librebus me parece que ya pasó
<santiago> hola ratman_
<santiago> ¿y que otras actividades tienen planeadas (si es que las tienen)?
<Triviox> buenas santiago, PabloRubianes 
<santiago> HOLA!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> hola Triviox 
<PabloRubianes> santiago, creo que vamos a ir a la Pycon
<PabloRubianes> y armar la ubuCon
<santiago> cuando? donde?
<PabloRubianes> y capaz que sale algun taller mas pero mejor organizado
<PabloRubianes> pycon.python.org.uy
<santiago> no sé nada de Python, pero haré un esfuerzo algun dia
<santiago> y por esos dias debo de tener cerca los parciales! va a estar complicado, pero...
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, vas a la UDS?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si :D
<PabloRubianes> bien!
<SergioMeneses> vamos dante, jose y yo 
<SergioMeneses> te tienes q apuntar a la proxima
<PabloRubianes> los sponsorizaron a todos?
<SergioMeneses> si
<PabloRubianes> O.O
<SergioMeneses> dante es la primera ve, jose es la segunda y yo por el LC
<PabloRubianes> jose quien es?
<SergioMeneses> el problema no es ir... el problema es repetir
<SergioMeneses> jose es jose antonio, el contacto de ubuntu peru
<SergioMeneses> el anda ahorita con el proyecto ubuntuonair
<PabloRubianes> mira que bien
<PabloRubianes> espero ir a la proxima
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> aprovechar y nos vemos por alla
<PabloRubianes> ya te apuntas en todas?
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje pues por el LC tengo buen puntaje para ir xD
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que por la membershipboard yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> aparte nunca fui
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pues aprovecha... no sabes cuando tendras la oportunidad de nuevo
<jox> weeeenas 
<somosbarrigas_> buenas
<Damuru> hola que tal tengo una consulta
<Damuru> tengo problemas con el bluetooth en ubuntu 12.04 lo detecta y todo pero no me lo deja encender y veo que el problema es solo con esta version del sistema saben alguna solucion?
<PabloRubianes> pah ni idea
<PabloRubianes> no tengo bluetooth
<somosbarrigas_> yo tuve, en el maverick, en pangolin nop
<santiago> es un blutooth 2.1 o muy moderno?
<Damuru> es uno standard chinaso
<Damuru> en el 11.10 andaba al pelo
<Damuru> lo probe en la 12.10 y tambien anduvo
<Damuru> pero en la 12.04 nop
<Damuru> me mande una de cowboy
<Damuru> actualice al nuevo kernel
<Damuru> anduvo al toque
<Damuru> pero cuando quise instalar los drivers de mi nvidia no entra el sistema
<santiago> yo sigo intentando compilar el kernel 3.5.1 manualmente e instalarlo y que funcione
<Damuru> asi que estoy esperando que justamente el nuvo kernel se actualice para la 12.04
<Damuru> hice de todo lo que encontre en la red y nada
<Damuru> para cuando estaria saliendo la 12.10?
<santiago> en octubre
<jox> ratman_, sr! cómo anda?
<santiago> que nick curioso ratman
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> jox
<ratman_> ahi llevandolo 
<EduardoR> holas!!!
<EduardoR> Como que habría que empezar la reunión, no?
<santiago> yo digo que sí
<virusuy> justo cuando voy a cocinar? JUSTO ?
<virusuy> :-P
<santiago> que vas a cocinar?
<virusuy> comida en lo posible.
<virusuy> o algo que se parezca a comida
<EduardoR> (no tiene idea)
<santiago> jaajaja
<PabloRubianes> arrancamos?
<Nicola> Yo hace poco instale ubuntu asi que solo voy a curiosear a ver que aprendo
<EduardoR> Les cuento que tenemos que actualizar la gente que integra el cosejo
<PabloRubianes> Nicola, hoy aprenderas a discutir nomas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<Nicola> Todo sirve ja ja 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, empeza formalmente mijo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> *Consejo 
<PabloRubianes> TEMA 1
<PabloRubianes> Elecciones
<PabloRubianes> la situacion es la siguiente
<EduardoR> correcto
<PabloRubianes> el consejo esta compuesto por 5 miembros
<PabloRubianes> de los cuales solo 2 estamos activos
<PabloRubianes> y los otros 3 por una razon o por otra no aparecen desde hace tiempo
<PabloRubianes> y el periodo de elecciones se corrio no se muy bien por que
<PabloRubianes> pero bueno tendriamos que hacer un nuevo llamado a elecciones
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, algo que agregar?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> habría que poner una fecha para postulaciones, no?
<EduardoR> ¿En que consiste ser del Consejo? Explica tu, que la tienes mas clara
<PabloRubianes> diria de usar esto no? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion09
<PabloRubianes> bueno teoricamente consite en
<PabloRubianes> El consejo comunitario sera el encargado de:
<PabloRubianes> Administrar el canal de IRC,
<PabloRubianes> la lista de correo,
<PabloRubianes> la pagina principal de la Wiki,
<PabloRubianes> proponer actividades,
<PabloRubianes> coordinar actividades que lleven el nombre de la comunidad,
<PabloRubianes> cuidar el nombre de la comunidad, además de recibir los reportes del contacto del grupo con la comunidad global.
<PabloRubianes> en la practica es organizar todo y poner tiempo y ganas en que las cosas anden....
<EduardoR> Y no es tanto ser un experto en Ubuntu, sino poner ganas de hacer cosas
<PabloRubianes> preguntas o sugerencias?
<EduardoR> ir a ventos, representar a Ubuntu  donde se pueda
 * Triviox lee atentamente... 
<santiago> cuando se va  a hacer?
<PabloRubianes> yo diria de cerrar el grupo de LP hasta despues de la eleccion y que los que esta adentro sean los que tienen derecho a voto, les parece?
<Triviox> será también necesario ser usuario ubuntu? o se acepta la amplitud de distros?
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, parte de ubuntu uy
<Triviox> listo :)
<EduardoR> También podés usar Windows, je
<santiago> !!!
<somosbarrigas> :O
<santiago> windows ME?
<santiago> :P
<Triviox> jajaja se acepta windows 8, no EduardoR ?
<PabloRubianes> la votacion es electronica
<santiago> en qué nos basaríamos para votar a uno u otro?
<Triviox> ta shh, perdón la disgregación!
<PabloRubianes> y sera unos dias despues que se postulen los que quieran formar parte
<santiago> es decir, qué se propone cada candidato?
<PabloRubianes> vos te propones si cumplis los requisitos del link
<PabloRubianes> y despues la gente que es parte del grupo de launchpad vota como le paresca
<PabloRubianes> los 5 con mas votos quedan
<PabloRubianes> la votacion la otra vez estuvo abierta 1 semana
<santiago> pero si no conoces a ninguno de los postulados, no podrás elegir adecuadamente
<santiago> 1 semana es un plazo coherente
<PabloRubianes> bueno  si no conoces a ninguno  votas en blanco
<Triviox> gente, abría que hacer algún evento, taller, etc.. algún "algo" para dar oportunidad a "conocer a los otros" a quienes sean más nuevos; no les parece?
<dgdoc9> Buenas, me presento mi nombre es Diego
<santiago> SI, eso estaría bueno, hacer una reunón física
<Triviox> todo bien con el irc y redes sociales, pero los eventos se hacen en persona, se organizan con personas y para personas; por tanto me parece que conocerse en persona está bueno
<santiago> Hola Diego!
<Triviox> buenas dgdoc9 :)
<EduardoR> hola dgdoc9 
<dgdoc9> Hola a todos!
<EduardoR> Y perfecto si la reunion es el SFD
<PabloRubianes> no
<santiago> por?
<PabloRubianes> un viernes de tarde no es un dia de reunion
<PabloRubianes> la gente labura
<EduardoR> y el domingo sig se vota
<Triviox> uhh cierto se viene el SFD (Software Freedom Day) 
<EduardoR> hacemos algo el sabado
<santiago> ¿entonces cuando?
<santiago> este sabado o el otro?
<EduardoR> no es el 15?
<Triviox> si, 15 de setiembre EduardoR 
<ratman_> el 14 se hace en el iava no 
<EduardoR> si, es una preSFD
<ratman_> el 15 podriamso tomarlo como dia de reunion 
<ratman_> mas que vento y ya esta
<EduardoR> estuvieron preguntando de GNUCEI para hacer algo
<ratman_> gnucei?
<santiago> que significa gnucei?
<EduardoR> si de Estudiantes de Ingeniería
<dgdoc9> gnu Centro de Estudiantes de Ingenieria
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor , estamos desde las 22 esperándote ;)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no era a las 22:30 EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<PabloRubianes> entonces cuando nos presentamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan?
<Triviox> buenas CarlosNeyPastor 
<Triviox> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas Triviox 
<EduardoR> no, eso era un bolazo de ratman :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos los presentes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> (mas facil)
<santiago> HOLA!
<EduardoR> estamos con lo de las elecciones y hacer una reunion el 15 y de paso SFD
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo habla hablado con PabloRubianes y habia entendido a las 22:30
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon por la demora
<EduardoR> lo mandé a la lista hoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> me perdi de algo?
<EduardoR> Triviox, proponia vernos las caras...
<PabloRubianes> para saber a quien votar
<CarlosNeyPastor> de que mandera?
<EduardoR> pero lo de subirse a un estrado para hablar de  nuestra plataforma reivindicativa... 
<Triviox> en un pseudo-evento ... cercano al SFD por lo que parece :_P
<EduardoR> no la veo :)
<EduardoR> tan cercano, com oel mismo día, recórcholis!
<EduardoR> la cosa que si alguien del interior quiere proponerse, se le va a complicar
<santiago> tienen confirmada gente del interior?
<EduardoR> si, viene un LibreBus, especialmente :) jajaja
<ratman_> elecciones
<ratman_> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman_ 
<EduardoR> el domingo siguiente, les parece bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense que no estabas
<PabloRubianes> el SFD es un viernes de 9 a 15 
<PabloRubianes> no sirve para esto
<EduardoR> el evento del IAVA es una cosa, esto es otra
<santiago> uh! DE 9 A 15? se Me cruza el horario
<Triviox> de 9 a 15..paso, laburo :/
<EduardoR> eso es otro evento!
<EduardoR> el SFD es el sábado, lo del IAVA es el viernes (y se llama SFD - IAVA)
<Triviox> thx EduardoR ..ahora si quedo claro
<santiago> tienen el mismo fin
<EduardoR> el nuestro se llama SDF -UBUNTU
<PabloRubianes> igual por razones personales no creo poder hacer nada ningun sabado de setiembre
<PabloRubianes> pero creo que me conocen
<PabloRubianes> :P
<santiago> yo no
<EduardoR> Santiago Navatta?
<EduardoR> lo malo de esto es andar adivinando quien es quien
<santiago> No
<santiago> si me preguntaban a mí, no soy esa persona
<EduardoR> ok, estaba adivinando :)
<santiago> por eso es que es necesaria una reunión en el mundo real
<EduardoR> la cosa que los perfiles de quienes se postulen, deben estar en la Wiki
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<PabloRubianes> igual ya te anotaste en Launchpad.net?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> aparte en la wiki personal ponen una descripcion, puede haber gente del interior tambien y no tiene porque venir
<EduardoR> algo así https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EduardoR
<PabloRubianes> claro
<EduardoR> o https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea me tengo que armar la wiki....
<santiago> y tengo que hacer eso?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que no la he hecho aun
<CarlosNeyPastor> corrijo 
<santiago> ... crearme un usuario como en Wikipedia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo la wiki 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no edite nada aun 
<PabloRubianes> santiago, tenes que armartelo si queres postularte
<PabloRubianes> sino para votar tenes que estar en launchpad.net porque esa es la manera de anotarte en ubuntu uy
<santiago> ahhhaha claro bien excelente gracias
<EduardoR> es solo poner los datos principales  
<EduardoR> hola danielmato :)
<danielmato> buenas noches
<EduardoR> y donde se vota?
<santiago> no es que la votacion es digital?
 * EduardoR : esa parte no la estudié
<santiago>  van a hacer como las elecciones nacionales?
<PabloRubianes> es digital
<EduardoR> si, me refería en que página web :)
<PabloRubianes> te llega un link y votas a quien queres
<PabloRubianes> si queres
<EduardoR> me puedo votar?
<EduardoR> Bueno, entonces tenemos la fecha, no?
<EduardoR> el domingo 16 de setiembre, si?
<santiago> yo tambien me voto !!! :D 
<PabloRubianes> la eleccion es una semana
<PabloRubianes> no un dia
<PabloRubianes> asi damos tiempo a que todos se puedan conectar
<EduardoR> la campaña es hasta el sábado, el domingo es veda
<PabloRubianes> arranca el 16 entonces?
<PabloRubianes> el 14 es el limite de inscripcion, les parece?
<EduardoR> ok, pensaba que era mas de apuro, pero si, todo bien
<PabloRubianes> despues de cumplir todos los requisitos, se anotan en la lista de la wiki?
<EduardoR> si, es una semana para presentarse de candidatos
<EduardoR> También estaba esta página
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion10
<EduardoR> hay que hacer la del 12, la hago
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion12
<EduardoR> opss, perfecto!
<ratman_> creo que me cai
<PabloRubianes> se anotan ahi hasta el 14
<PabloRubianes> ya esta hecha la wiki
<ratman_> donde
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion12
<danielmato> +1
<EduardoR> tema listo, no?
<ratman_> bien
<ratman_> ya 2
<ratman_> je
<ratman_> faltan 3 por lo que leo 
<EduardoR> anuncio en FB y en la lista de mail
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, eso es la lista para la votacion
<santiago> a mí jamás me dejó agregarme al facebook de ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> para postularse pueden ser todos los que quieran
<PabloRubianes> vamos todos los que se inscriban
<PabloRubianes> santiago, el fb de ubuntu uruguay no es oficial y si puedieramos lo cerrabamos
<PabloRubianes> da mas dolores de cabeza que beneficios
<EduardoR> el FB? eso es muy raro
<danielmato> totalmente de acuerdo con lo del FB, si se puediera cerrar, sería mucho mejor
<EduardoR> es un grupo abierto, no puede ser
<EduardoR> que error te da?
<EduardoR> eso está fuera de tema, cualquier cosa lo hablamos despues
<EduardoR> hacemos algo ese sábado de SFD?
<EduardoR> pasamos al tema siguiente?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no entendi, conclucion cuando son las elecciones
<santiago_> si
<EduardoR> el 14 final de postulaciones
<EduardoR> se eligen durante una seman, no?
<danielmato> otra vez una wiki...
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<EduardoR> hasta el 21 o 22
<EduardoR> botón de editar....
<santiago_> no me deja hacer  la pagina de usuario en la wiki
<EduardoR> ya te llegó el mail de confirmación?
<santiago_> si
<somosbarrigas> yo estoy registrado en la wiki desde hace tiempo, lo corroboré para votar. Según veo no hay posibilidad de crear un perfil, sólo loguearse
<EduardoR> creo que hay que salir y entrar de nuevo, y aceptar tener el mail y el nombre , creo
<EduardoR> a que le llaman: crear un perfil?
<EduardoR> es una página común de wiki, la de los datos
<somosbarrigas> aha, creí que había un espacio en el que colocar datos generales de uno
<EduardoR> mi página https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EduardoR es una página comun
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<EduardoR> yo se las copié en formato a PabloRubianes y a los otros que había
<EduardoR> entonces, hacemos algo el sábado 15?
 * EduardoR es el único que no está probando cosas en la wiki...
<somosbarrigas> jaja
<danielmato> che, como registro mi nombre en el freenode?
<EduardoR> eso lo dice al arrancar....
<danielmato> ahhh, hace años que arrastro la misma configuración
<EduardoR> entonces estás 
<PabloRubianes> busca en freenode hay un help
<PabloRubianes> sino en
<santiago_> no hay caso! no pude crear mi pagina de usuario!
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ManualIRC
<PabloRubianes> santiago
<Nicola> yo voy a ir proponiendo a Daniel que comenzó su campaña respondiendome un par de cosas por Facebook,ja ja
<PabloRubianes> pone la dir que quieras ejemplo wiki.ubuntu.com/santiago y pones create a new empty page
<PabloRubianes> es facil
<PabloRubianes> tenes que estar con el usuario de launchpad
<EduardoR> solo que santiago ya exitiría
<PabloRubianes> ejemplo
<santiago_> no, habia elegido otro
<santiago_> me dice algo como acceso denegado
<PabloRubianes> tenes usuario de launchpad?
<PabloRubianes> sino la cosa no camina
<santiago_> SantiagoTabarezM
<santiago_> You are not allowed to edit this page. 
<PabloRubianes> tas logueado?
<PabloRubianes> tenes que en el menu tocar Ingresar
<santiago_> "You are not allowed to edit this page." estando logueado
<PabloRubianes> a mi me tira eso si no estoy logueado
<santiago_> launchpad utiliza el mismo servicio de usuarios de la wiki de ubuntu?
<somosbarrigas> debo retirarme, gracias por lo enseñado. salú
<danielmato> saludos somosbarrigas 
<EduardoR> hay dos tipos de Ç"estar logueado"
<EduardoR> a mi me pasaba
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> comoque no estás confirmado
<EduardoR> en la confirmacion te pide que aceptes 2 datos, nombre y mail
<EduardoR> hasta qu eno haces eso, tienes el ogin , pero no deja hacer nada
<EduardoR> lo mejor es salir y entrar de nuevo
<EduardoR> cual es tu link de launchpad?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo 
<danielmato> perdón que pregunte, pero como llegué un poquito tarde no quise interrumpir
<danielmato> ¿minuta para hoy?
<PabloRubianes> sobre la eleccion
<PabloRubianes> y sobre otros eventos
<PabloRubianes> pero quedo pa la proxima
<PabloRubianes> ya es hora de ir terminando la reunion
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 (UTC -3)
<EduardoR> +1
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> ya arregle el topic
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion12
<EduardoR> falta poner cuando termina la votacion
<santiago_> bien
<PabloRubianes> santiago_, pudiste?
<santiago_> voy  ver si registrando una clave gpg, me deja
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
 * ratman_ voy a asustar a alguien
<ratman_> creo
<danielmato> asuste, asuste
<danielmato> a proposito ratman_ , mandó el mail?
<ratman_> sip 
<danielmato> ok
<ratman_> tengo que contestar con lo del horario y eso 
<danielmato> ok
<ratman_> pero con lios 
<ratman_> estoy ejje
<danielmato> nuuuu
 * ratman_ ta en el orno 
<ratman_> por laburo 
<danielmato> sip, pero ya estamos acostumbrados a vivir en el microoven...
<santiago_> esta era la pagina que habia hecho para fedora (https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/User:Carltabarez)
<santiago_> me voy
<PabloRubianes> alguno se anima a mandar el resumen de la reunion a la lista?
<PabloRubianes> telefono EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> :P
<danielmato> EduardoR, riiiiing
<ratman_> nos vemos 
<ratman_> mañana madrugo 
<danielmato> bueno gente, el irc está decidido a que me vaya a dormir
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<PabloRubianes> nos leemos... dlaidos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-07
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola Triviox, hola ratman
<Triviox> buenas CarlosNeyPastor 
<Triviox> cuanta gente hoy :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta comenzando a tomar vida de nuevo IRC
<Triviox> bien, tratando de entender porque no me esta lvantando el ssh ¬¬ todos los redireccionamientos estan bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je je...que raro no estas flasheando un teléfono
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy terminando de editar mi Wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> después de muchos años tengo Wiki!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy es el dia del golero! el mismo dia que iba a editar la wiki!
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<Triviox> jajajaj
<ratman> ho;as
<martin_bc> Hola Buenas noches
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor_,  qeu wiki
<martin_bc> les paso el link de la Pycon Uruguay
<ratman> holas martin_bc
<martin_bc> ?como estan?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo y alli 
<martin_bc> Simplemente venia a dejarles el link de la pycon uruguay
<martin_bc> estaria buenisimo que alguien de Ubuntu uy diera una charla
<ratman> sip como anda markel
<martin_bc> http://pycon.python.org.uy/
<martin_bc> bueno un abrazo
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ratman, mi wiki
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> muestrame
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor_, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> a si
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia irc minimizado
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> todavia me queda hacer unos retoques
<ratman> ta buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> aprendi a hacerlo hoy :P
<ratman> yo ni idea
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> las wiki son raras pa mi 
 * ratman prefiere lso codigos\
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi lo eran 
<CarlosNeyPastor> arranque a hacer testing hoy y quedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, fijate ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> la termine 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en teoria
<ratman> voy a cambiar de pc ya vengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿lograste solucionar lo de la uds?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, si... hable directamente con mariana y ella me reenvio el email esta madrugada
<ThePianist> Hola a todos los amigos trasandinos!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola ThePianist 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me alegro SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, jejeje gracias
<ThePianist> estimados, ustedes conocen dónde conseguir obras para piano de autores uruguayos doctos?
<ThePianist> para niños y jóvenes en lo posible
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> demaciado cultural para mi 
<ratman> pero creo que tendria que averiguar
<ThePianist> jajaja
<ratman> peor pregunta
<ratman> pero
<ThePianist> o al menos nombres de compositores uruguayos y yo busco, músicos ganadores de premios nacionales, cosas así
<ratman> pregunta vistes esta web
<ratman> https://sites.google.com/site/pianoyfolklore/de-uruguay
<ratman> aunque no se si sirva
<ThePianist> la verdad no me interesa música folklórica, me interesan compositores doctos
<ratman> oki ahi marche
<ratman> :(
<ThePianist> amigos, sigo en mi búsqueda, un abrazo y estaré atento a las reuniones que realicen por este medio
<ThePianist> Un abrazo a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-08
<ratman> nas
<ratman> nas Triviox
<manco> buenas
<manco> ping ratman
<ratman> holas
<manco> como va ?
<ratman> bien llevandolo y por alli 
<manco> ta bien ta bien
<ratman> 3
<ratman> y bue es sabado jejej
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-09
<Ignacio> Hola!
<danielmato> hola
<danielmato> nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-03
<ratman> nas magu42
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> ien y alli 
<magu42> todo tranqui
<SergioMeneses> ratman, lei tu mensaje
<SergioMeneses> apenas pueda lo hago, cuando te presentas?
<ratman> a ok
<SergioMeneses> pidele el favor tambien a Pablo
<ratman> no se por ahora ando 
<ratman> arreglando
<ratman> me falta la de ingles
<ratman> soy malo en ese idioma
<SergioMeneses> ratman, dale!
<ratman> y no se me dicen que esta algo incompleta
<SergioMeneses> pon toda la informacion acerca de ti
<SergioMeneses> estudios
<SergioMeneses> eventos en los q has participado
<SergioMeneses> las cosas q haces
<SergioMeneses> que haces con ubuntu-uy
<ratman> sip en eso ando de a poco
<ratman> no se si poer lo de linkend ahi 
<ratman> aunque tiene mi enlase
<ratman> SergioMeneses, gracias perdona la molestia
<SergioMeneses> ratman, ponlo no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-05
<Triviox> buenas :)
<ratman> nas
<ratman> que bueno 
<ratman> me toy riendo con un articulo de el pais
<ratman> que alegria es ser bolso 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> titulo "Maradona quiere dirigir a Peñarol"
<ratman> me rio solo de imaginar la cara de lso manyas
<ratman> ehehee
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-06
<ubuntero> hola gente como va
<ubuntero> ratman estas
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> me podrias dar una mano intento compartir archivos desde mi pc con ubuntu 13.04 a la notebook con win 8 professional
<ratman> de win8 ni idea
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> peor desde ubuntu
<ratman> si haces boton derecho 
<ratman> te sale compartir
<ubuntero> yo instale el  samba 2.4 pero me pide contraseña y le pongo la del usuario de ubuntu  y no puedo entrar
<ubuntero> que puede ser
<ratman> cuando le das conpartir
<ratman> con e botn derecho te sale la opcion 
<ratman> invitado
<ratman> http://benux.wordpress.com/2006/10/08/compartir-archivos-de-linux-a-windows-y-viceversa/
<ratman> ahi esta es algo viejo el articulo 
<ubuntero> gracias voy a verlo
<ratman> pero asegurate que samba este instalado
<ratman> que lso equipos esten en el mismo dominio o grupo
<ratman> esas cosas ayudan 
<ubuntero> si en windows me aparecen pero no me deja entrar desde win a linux
<ubuntero> y viceversa me pide contraseña que segun leei es el de ubuntu
<ratman> este esta mejor
<ratman> http://ubuntuentoluca.blogspot.com/2012/07/compartir-carpetas-con-samba-ubuntu.html
<ratman> igual cuando lo compates puedes decirle que no requeira usuario
<ubuntero> otra pregunta porque si voy a preferencias para compartir archivos personales me pone (esta caracteristica no se puede activar porque los paquetes necesarios no estan instalados en el sistema )
<ratman> te falta algo de samba
<ratman> p
<ratman> sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<ratman> prueba eso 
<ubuntero> okey
<ratman> tal vez necesites reiniciar el servicio
<ubuntero> rocesando disparadores para man-db ... Configurando cifs-utils (2:5.5-1ubuntu2) ... Configurando keyutils (1.5.5-4) ...
<ubuntero> ese es el final de todo lo qu iso
<ubuntero> voy a reiniciar
<ratman> ok
<edward_> hola de nuevo ratman me da este error cuando le doy compartir a la carpeta publica
<edward_> La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted" net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permiso denegado You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<ratman> um
<edward_> que pensas voy que puede ser
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-07
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ratman> te abrira un documento
<ratman> busca una linea que dice
<ratman> encrypt passwords = false 
<ratman> cambia el false por true
<ratman> guarda los cambios 
<ratman> y luego de eso 
<ratman> sudo service smbd restart
<ratman> y a ver que pasa
<edward_> sudo: imposible cambiar el gid de sudoers: Operación no permitida me pone esto
<ratman> umm
<ratman> estas con ubuntu no 
<edward_> instale una actualizacion y reinicie junto con lo otro pero me cambio algo
<ratman> jje
<edward_> s
<edward_> guest-RXohjb@etzio-System-Product-Name:~$ la terminal me aparece asi ahora
<ratman> lido grupo de trabajo 
<ratman> pueva sudo su
<ratman> a ver si te deja
<edward_> tampoco
<ratman> ??
<edward_> y le pongo sudo solo y me dice lo mismo
<ratman> eso no esta bueno 
<ratman> el usuario ese dice guest
<ratman> cn que usuario estas
<edward_> dame un segundo que creo que inicie con el de invitado
<edward_> jaja
<ratman> sip 
<edward_> ahora si 
<ratman> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ratman>  te abrira un documento
<ratman>  busca una linea que dice
<ratman>  encrypt passudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ratman>  te abrira un documento
<ratman>  busca una linea que dice
<ratman>  encrypt passwords = false 
<ratman>  cambia el false por true
<ratman>  guarda los cambios 
<ratman>  y luego de eso 
<ratman>  sudo service smbd restartswords = false 
<ratman>  cambia el false por true
<ratman>  guarda los cambios 
<ratman>  y luego de eso 
<ratman>  sudo service smbd restart
<edward_> no encuentro la primer linea
<ratman> veamos
<ratman> en el terminal
<ratman> sudo su
<ratman> a ver que pasa
<edward_> root@etzio-System-Product-Name:/home/etzio# 
<edward_> esto
<ratman> cd /etc/samba/
<ratman> ahora eso
<ratman> luego hace gedit smb.conf
<ratman> te deberia abrir una ventana
<ratman> un editor mejor dicho 
<edward_> si 
<ratman> tiene algo de texto 
<ratman> no 
<edward_> s
<ratman> hay un buscar
<ratman> busca encrypt
<ratman> tendria que llevarte a una linea similar a esta
<ratman> encrypt passwords = false 
<edward_> encrypt passwords = yes
<ratman> tienes que poner
<ratman> en encrypt passwords = true
<edward_> ta
<ratman> guarda cambio
<ratman> y cierra la ventana
<ratman> el editor
<ratman> pon esto luego 
<ratman> service smbd restart
<ratman> luego de eso prueba lo de compartir
<edward_> stop: Unknown instance:  smbd start/running, process 4641 puso esto
<ratman> a ver que pasa
<ratman> pon esto 
<ratman>  /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<ratman> sin el espacio al inicio
<edward_> me puso esto
<edward_> stop: Unknown instance:  smbd start/running, process 4685 root@etzio-System-Product-Name:/etc/samba# /etc/init.d/smbd restart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service smbd restart  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities, e.g. stop smbd ; start smbd. The restart(8) utility is a
<ratman> service smbd restart
<ratman> entonses ese deveria andar
<edward_> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa 
<ratman> ok
<edward_> no hay chance ratman no me da la opcion de compartir me da el mismo error
<edward_> y si desintalo el samba y lo vuelvo a instalar
<ratman> voy a ver una web
<ratman> encontre una
<ratman> edward_, http://blog.desdelinux.net/instalacion-y-configuracion-de-samba-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<magu42> sáb sep  7 20:38:37 UYT 2013
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-08
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> holaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntero> tengo un problema alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubuntero> instale ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntero> en una placa asrock p4 y no arranca me sale un mje de error de graficos
<ubuntero> y no encuentro ni los controladores ni la forma de arrancar y que busque en la nube, la máquina arranca en una consola de recuperacion de bajos graficos tipo "dos" y no conozco los comandos ayudaaaaa
<ratman> holA
<ratman> LLEGUE tarde
<ratman> toy preparando el mate
<ratman> ya regreso
<ratman> regrese
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, good afternoon
<SergioMeneses> around?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-01
<CarlosNeyPastorW> EduardoR, como andas?
<EduardoR> Hola
<EduardoR> ME falta tu dirección para llevarte la invitación
<CarlosNeyPastorW> ahi te lo mande...
<CarlosNeyPastorW> PabloRubianes, 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-03
<magu42> ratman 
<ratman> holas
<magu42> como va
<ratman> tirando 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> haciendo macanas ;-(
<magu42> tenés un rato?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> que paos 
<ratman> paso 
<magu42> rompí el ssh server  jua
<magu42> no sé que cag,,  me mandé
<magu42> pero no puedo entrar
<ratman> ue mensaje te pone
<magu42> estuve cruzando conecciones entres dos maquinas y la mancanié
<magu42> permision dinied publickey password
<magu42> algo hice mal con las claves
<magu42> por andar tocando de maás
<ratman> pegame el mensaje por privado 
<magu42> no toque nada de la configuracion , de hecho está recien instlado
<magu42> es que está en la otra maquina
<magu42> para un cacho
<magu42> por el otro
<magu42> ratman mp
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
<magu42>        RATMAN , SOS UN SALADO!!!!!   SABELO!!!!
<ratman> por
<magu42> danielmato⟿ guenas
<danielmato> guenas magu42 
<ratman> la sal no va conmigo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> me sube la precion
<magu42>        RATMAN , SOS UN GROSSO!!!!!   SABELO!!!!
<danielmato> magu42, +1
<ratman> no me llames gordo 
<ratman> ejejej
<magu42> 2 horas leyendo como loco
<magu42> y vos en dos segundos te das cuenta
<magu42> si sigo asi voy a terminar aprendiendo de ssh
<ratman> hay que acostumbvrarse a ver lo qe te muestra
<magu42> si lo sé
<magu42> soy de leer despacito los logs y la terminal
<ratman> y si las cosas se complican 
<magu42> pero no la veia es
<magu42> esa*
<ratman> tomarse media hora para caminar
<ratman> y despejarse
<ratman> a veces si te encachilas
<magu42> es que estaba re caliente y no pensaba
<ratman> no ves lo mas claro 
<magu42> ayer apagué y todo bien y hoy no arrancaba
<magu42> me quería matar
<magu42> al final fui yo mismo , por no saber
<danielmato> vuelvo en 5, tengo que cocinar!
<magu42> si al router le habilitas el ssh managenment
<magu42> queda fijo
<magu42> cosas del ddwrt
<magu42> danielmato⟿ cocine rico
<magu42> ahora prendo mi maquina desde cualquier lugar , entro con ssh bajo lo que quiero y la apago por ssh
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> y con nautilus con sftp  una masa , arrastro y suelto jeje
<ratman> je
<ratman> cambiastes el pass
<ratman> jejejje
<magu42> me pasé toda la semana con esto
<magu42> nahhh  todo tuyo 
<ratman> na intente no pude
<ratman> eheh
<magu42> entra cuando quieras 
<magu42> no hay nada bueno en mi maquina
<magu42> al final logré lo más dificil
<ratman> no me deja
<ratman> el pass que yo tenia no da
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pero 
<ratman> no lo pongas aqui 
<magu42> la contraseña esta en el otro log
<magu42> no es aquella 
<magu42> fijate en el log de magu4200
<magu42> ratman⟿ como y vuelvo en un rato
<magu42> y millll  gracias
<ratman> oki
<danielmato> volvi!
<ratman> :)
<magu42> me piden la pc , salgo acá y me llevo la otra
<magu42> pal comedor
<ratman> oki
<magu420> reinciado en windows  puaj
<magu420> que vamos a hacer 
<magu420> ahy que laburar
<magu420> hay*
<magu420> ratman: no sabés lo feliz que estoy
<danielmato> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<magu420> las hora sque estuve leyendo
 * danielmato no puede ver esas letras juntas
<ratman> magu420, 
<magu420> jejee
<ratman> hace un ssh 
<ratman> a ver que te sale
<magu420> que se va a hacer danielmato 
<magu420> está apagada la pc
<ratman> lastima
<danielmato> lo peor es que lo entiendo...
<magu420> ratman: no habrás hecho de las tuyas en mi maquina?
<ratman> jejje
<danielmato> ups
<magu420> danielmato: mi esposa tiene que entrar a atyro del  bps
<ratman> nada ue no le haria a la mia
<magu420> darle tu contraseña de ssh a ratman es un peligro
<danielmato> lo se, pero es que ver reiniciar... y ventanas, y me trae horribles recuerdos
<magu420> le dá por hacer cosas con la terminal
<ratman> lo que no te puse fue lo de la otra vez
<magu420> ahhhh  jajaja
<ratman> ni mi super loguin de ssh
<ratman> ejje
<ratman> pero si puse algo 
<ratman> eheheh
<magu420> no jodas!!!!
<magu420> que hiciste
<magu420> ??
<ratman> je
<ratman> ya te daras cuenta
<ratman> jeje
<magu420> no uso la terminal comun ahi
<magu420> uso terminator
<ratman> yo tambien
<ratman> esto solo anda cuado te coectas por ssh 
<ratman> ejeje
<magu420> mañana cambio la conraseña , vos sos un peligro
<magu420> te dá por jugar
<ratman> mira que lindo uedo el mio 
<ratman>                           ./+o+-       aragorn@ratman-lap
<ratman>                   yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      OS: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<ratman>                ://+//////-yyyyyyo      Kernel: x86_64 Linux 3.13.0-16-generic
<ratman>            .++ .:/++++++/-.+sss/`      Uptime: 2h 36m
<ratman>          .:++o:  /++++++++/:--:/-      Packages: 2689
<ratman>         o:+o+:++.`..```.-/oo+++++/     Shell: bash 4.3.11
<ratman>        .:+o:+o/.          `+sssoo+/    Resolution: 1366x768
<ratman>   .++/+:+oo+o:`             /sssooo.   DE: Unity 7.2.2
<ratman>  /+++//+:`oo+o               /::--:.   WM: Compiz
<ratman>  \+/+o+++`o++o               ++////.   WM Theme: Ambiance
<ratman>   .++.o+++oo+:`             /dddhhh.   GTK Theme: Ambiance [GTK2], Ambiance [GTK3]
<ratman>        .+.o+oo:.          `oddhhhh+    Icon Theme: ubuntu-mono-dark
<ratman>         \+.++o+o``-````.:ohdhhhhh+     Font: Ubuntu 11
<ratman>          `:o+++ `ohhhhhhhhyo++os:      CPU: Intel Core i5-2410M CPU @ 2.301GHz
<ratman>            .o:`.syhhhhhhh/.oo++o`      RAM: 2353MB / 7900MB
<ratman>                /osyyyyyyo++ooo+++/    
<ratman>                    ````` +oo+++o\:    
<ratman>                           `oo++.  
<ratman> ┌─( aragorn ) » { ~ }
<ratman> └──┤ 
<ratman> y super prompt
<ratman> ejje
<magu420> jejeje  ya lo había visto 
<magu420> ta bueno
<danielmato> magu420, te dije, te dije...
<magu420> que le hiciste al login de ssh ?
<magu420> se que se puedo configurar
<magu420> ratman: ???
<ratman> nada grave
<magu420> jajaja
<magu420> en ssh?
<ratman> te quite el acceso al pc
<ratman> solo eso 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> soy es dueño ahora
<magu420> comooooooooo!!!!!!????
<magu420> no jodas!!!!!
<ratman> y pido rescate
<ratman> 100 dolores
<ratman> jaja
<magu420> jajajajaja
<ratman> na es broma
<ratman> no le hice nada 
<ratman> es solo una gilada
<magu420> moso recovery  como root
<ratman> jeje
<magu420> passwd
<magu420> je
<ratman> lo quito y listo 
<magu420> modo*
<magu420> ahora me voy a dormir pernsando  :  que habrá hecho ratman 
<danielmato> yo tendría MUCHO miedo
<ratman> en serio nada 
<magu420> danielmato: es que tengo miedo mismo
<ratman> ufa
<magu420> yo formateo cada dos o tres años
<ratman> no me creen 
<danielmato> magu420, ya te veo buscando el pendrive... y a formatear
<magu420> no quiero tener que hacerlo
<ratman> me voy a sentir ofendido 
<danielmato> ja ja
<magu420> lo tengo en el llavero 
<magu420> después de lo de tu casa con macarena
<danielmato> dudo que ratman haga maldades grandes
<magu420> nahhh
<magu420> pero es de jugeton!!
<magu420> ayer se metío en mi maquina por ssh y no sabés como dejo la terminal
<ratman> que 
<magu420> la cosas mas rara 
<ratman> estaba perfecta
<magu420> y si n 
<magu420> y si no me dice como cambiarla ni me doy cuenta
<magu420> en el bash  no se que
<ratman> quedaba limpio 
<magu420> habia terrible comando
<magu420> jajaja
<ratman> sin la molestia del renglon largo 
<magu420> si ,  limpito
<ratman> sip 
<magu420> cosa bien rara habia quedado
<ratman> es que no le distes oportunidad
<magu420> jaja
<danielmato> el tipo sabe
<magu420> demasiado
<magu420> suerte que es bueno
<magu420> sino , no sé
<ratman> umm
<ratman> tuve mi pasado 
<magu420> no lo dudo
<ratman> y a veces lo estraño
<magu420> es que el comcar nos corrige a todos 
<magu420> :-)
<ratman> nunca estuve
<ratman> jejej
<magu420> ni volveré a estar
<magu420> jejee
<danielmato> jeje
<magu420> danielmato: seguis con la idea de los o el taller?
<ratman> solo a los lammers
<danielmato> sip
<ratman> terminan alli 
<ratman> jejeje
<danielmato> siempre
<magu420> ratman: perverso
<danielmato> no me hables de lammers!!!
<magu420> cuando serían?
<magu420> danielmato:  cuando serían?
<magu420> en que mes
<danielmato> no tengo fecha definitiva todavia
<magu420> ah
<magu420> ok
<danielmato> estoy arreglando ese tema el jueves
<magu420> yo estoy 
<danielmato> estaría bueno que nos quedara cómodo a la mayoría posible
<danielmato> supongo que octubre es un buen momento
<magu420> no tengo problemas de fechas
<danielmato> ok
<magu420> simpre que lo sepa con tiempo
<ratman> recuerda lo de la fecha para el camp 
<magu420> onda una semana
<magu420> si 
<ratman> es en octubre tambien creo 
<danielmato> la idea es talleres de seguridad, tipo asustavieja para padres
<magu420> yo los dejo que decidan , a mi no me complica
<danielmato> podría ser la última de sep
<danielmato> menos el 20, cualquier día
<magu420> ummm
<magu420> seguridad
<magu420> ok
<magu420> ahi lo mandamos a ratman que sabe 
<danielmato> sip, tipo netnanny, y cosas sencillas, y después vemos de ir a por más
<ratman> na ahi los durmo 
<danielmato> ratman le entra al ssh, cuando veamos talleres posta
<magu420> entonces voy con el publico
<magu420> asi aprendo
<ratman> nunca mas usan un ubuntu 
<ratman> ehehe
<danielmato> y yo
<danielmato> al público me refiero
<magu420> de ssh con ratman ando al palo
<magu420> bueno yo rompiendole los kinitos
<magu420> pero aprendiendo a full
<danielmato> me imagino
<magu420> al menos me creo eso d e     secure shell
<magu420> no se cuan seguro es ratman ?
<magu420> es seguro en serio?
<magu420> me refiero a un MiM  por ejemplo
<ratman> depende del pass
<ratman> la verdad tu pass deja mucho ue desear
<magu420> yeahhhhh
<magu420> es mi maquina de todos los dias 
<magu420> queres que me vuelva loco digitando cada dos segurndo??
<magu420> segundos*
<magu420> jeje
<ratman> es simple un pass como 
<magu420> no sabés lo que son las mias para wifi
<magu420> tipo las de danielmato 
<magu420> casi
<danielmato> ja ja
<ratman> Th3B_1g-B4n6.
<ratman> uien no se acuerda algo asi 
<magu420> jajajajaja
<ratman> yo recuerdo como 10 de esas
<magu420> sudo su  enter y .........
<danielmato> la unica que me aprendí es la de mi wifi, que cada tanto tengo que pasarsela a alguien que viene de visita... el resto imposible
<magu420> la p que me  pa
<danielmato> y ahora además las convierto a un hash md5
<danielmato> olvidate, imposible sacar nada
<magu420> las convertis para guardarlas?
<ratman> y sino 
<danielmato> sip
<ratman> usa como se llama
<ratman> umm
<ratman> keepass
<danielmato> guardo todo, en distintos lugares, uso varias, todas on line
<danielmato> en un archivo guardo md5 y en otro la pass plana
<danielmato> obviamente en distintos lugares físicos
<danielmato> un rompedero de eggs importante
<danielmato> pero divertido
<magu420> jajaja
<ratman> que 2 temas 
<ratman> paso m24
<ratman> ahora leon gieco 
<danielmato> perdon, voy a darle un par de cascarazos a la bestia loca y vuelvo
<ratman> umm a esta hora
<ratman> jeje
 * ratman malo 
<magu420> jeje
<ratman> me gusta el tema ese
<ratman> cariiitoooo yo soy tu amigo me ofresco arbol para tu nido 
<ratman> lalalal
<danielmato> chan!!!
<ratman> hay un sync de mega 
<ratman> para linux
<magu420> uso mega via web , para que sincronizar ,  qu e    mania!
<ratman> http://www.muylinux.com/2014/09/01/megasync-disponible-linux
<ratman> ahi taria como servicio eje
<ratman> es tarde  me voy al sobre
<ratman> odio tarbajar
<ratman> uf
<ratman> ta maniana
<magu420> nas 
<danielmato> se peló mismo
<magu420> se jue nomas
<magu420> jaja
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> parece que es un buen momento para un mutis por el foro...
<danielmato> oiga don magu420, que tiene muchos aliases usté
<magu420> estaba instalando xchat aca
<magu420> odio via web
<magu4200> ahora si
<magu420> listo
<danielmato> ahhhh, 
<magu420> me queda mas comodo xchat
<magu420> costumbre nomás
<danielmato> sip, yo igual
<magu420> muy configurable
<danielmato> las tres carpetas que no borro al instalar de nuevo .mozilla .gnupg .xchat
<magu420> sobre todo el beep para cuando me mencionan
<magu420> no siempre estoy cerca
<danielmato> yo tengo deshabilitado el beep...
<magu420> para mi es sagrado
<magu420> a veces ando por la casa pero el xchat prendido
<magu420> sino no me entero
<danielmato> debería hablitarlo, pero me da pereza...
<magu420> y cuando aparece alguien que pone tu nick en cada linea me quiero matar!!!
<magu420> tengo que decirle que no lo haga 
<danielmato> o matarlo
<magu420> y no simepre entienden porque
<danielmato> por ssh...
<magu420> es que no me dejan escuchar musica
<magu420> jajaja
<magu420> ssh +1
<danielmato> ahi le matas el beep
<danielmato> o lo nombrás 70 veces
<magu420> jeje
<danielmato> bueno, pintó noni!
<magu420> jaja
<danielmato> mañana paso otro ratito...
<magu420> dale
<danielmato> abrazo grandote!!!
<magu420> nas noches
<danielmato> nas noches
<magu420> abrazo danielmato 
<magu420> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-04
<ratman> nas magu
<ratman> entrastes al pc
<ratman> ehehe
<magu42> nas
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> lo encontré en /etc/motd
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> con que hacés esas letras gigantes?
<ratman> figlet
<magu42> buscando
<ratman>                     __ _       _      _   
<ratman>   ___ ___  _ __    / _(_) __ _| | ___| |_ 
<ratman>  / __/ _ \| '_ \  | |_| |/ _` | |/ _ \ __|
<ratman> | (_| (_) | | | | |  _| | (_| | |  __/ |_ 
<ratman>  \___\___/|_| |_| |_| |_|\__, |_|\___|\__|
<ratman>                          |___/            
<magu42> jaja
<ratman>  __  __                                      _                          
<ratman> |  \/  | __ _  __ _ _   _   _ __ ___   ___  | |__   ___  _ __ _ __ ___  
<ratman> | |\/| |/ _` |/ _` | | | | | '_ ` _ \ / _ \ | '_ \ / _ \| '__| '__/ _ \ 
<ratman> | |  | | (_| | (_| | |_| | | | | | | |  __/ | |_) | (_) | |  | | | (_) |
<ratman> |_|  |_|\__,_|\__, |\__,_| |_| |_| |_|\___| |_.__/ \___/|_|  |_|  \___/ 
<ratman>               |___/                                                     
<magu42> de donde
<ratman> del inicio 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> mas bien
<magu42> sos un peligro
<ratman> na
<magu42> http://www.figlet.org/
<magu42> ta nuerto
<magu42> muerto*
<ratman> yo lo baje de repo
<ratman> je
<ratman> hay muchos
<magu42> https://www.google.com.uy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=21&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBoQFjAAOBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy%2Fblog.php&ei=878HVMiIB4KyggTs1ICQCg&usg=AFQjCNHk0q7Hzf6GbvJRh8k79LgT6KyAJQ&bvm=bv.74649129,d.eXY
<magu42> que asco
<ratman> lo que
<ratman> noentendi
<magu42> www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy
<ratman> ue
<magu42> asi está mejor
<magu42> la url
<magu42> estaba 7º
<magu42> ahora 21
<magu42> sube y baja cada rato
<ratman> yo recien busque 
<ratman> me la dio en la 2
<magu42> en ventana de incognito? o comun?
<ratman> comun 
<magu42> seguro!!!
<magu42> que vivo
<magu42> hacela en ventana de incognito
<magu42> sino y
<magu42> ya sabe tus busquedas
<ratman> sip 21
<magu42> :-)
<magu42>                                                                                               
<magu42>     8 888888888o       ,o888888o.  `8.`888b                 ,8' 8 8888888888   8 888888888o.   
<magu42>     8 8888    `88.  . 8888     `88. `8.`888b               ,8'  8 8888         8 8888    `88.  
<magu42>     8 8888     `88 ,8 8888       `8b `8.`888b             ,8'   8 8888         8 8888     `88  
<magu42>     8 8888     ,88 88 8888        `8b `8.`888b     .b    ,8'    8 8888         8 8888     ,88  
<magu42>     8 8888.   ,88' 88 8888         88  `8.`888b    88b  ,8'     8 888888888888 8 8888.   ,88'  
<magu42>     8 888888888P'  88 8888         88   `8.`888b .`888b,8'      8 8888         8 888888888P'   
<magu42>     8 8888         88 8888        ,8P    `8.`888b8.`8888'       8 8888         8 8888`8b       
<magu42>     8 8888         `8 8888       ,8P      `8.`888`8.`88'        8 8888         8 8888 `8b.     
<magu42>     8 8888          ` 8888     ,88'        `8.`8' `8,`'         8 8888         8 8888   `8b.   
<magu42>     8 8888             `8888888P'           `8.`   `8'          8 888888888888 8 8888     `88. 
<magu42>                                                                   
<magu42>                                  8 888888888o  `8.`8888.      ,8' 
<magu42>                                  8 8888    `88. `8.`8888.    ,8'  
<magu42>                                  8 8888     `88  `8.`8888.  ,8'   
<magu42>                                  8 8888     ,88   `8.`8888.,8'    
<magu42>                                  8 8888.   ,88'    `8.`88888'     
<magu42>                                  8 8888888888       `8. 8888      
<magu42>                                  8 8888    `88.      `8 8888      
<magu42>                                  8 8888      88       8 8888      
<magu42>                                  8 8888    ,88'       8 8888      
<magu42>                                  8 888888888P         8 8888      
<magu42>                   .         .                                                               
<magu42>                  ,8.       ,8.                   .8.           ,o888888o.    8 8888      88 
<magu42>                 ,888.     ,888.                 .888.         8888    
<magu42> ta bueno
<magu42> me pateó el resto por el flood
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> te va tirr food
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> hay demasiados tipos de letra  jaja
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> encontré uno en linea
<ratman> bueno me tiro a la cama
<ratman> que mañana madrugo mas temprano 
<ratman> ya que estoy sin auto 
<magu42> dale
<magu42> nos leemos
<magu42> vamo arriba lo bondi!!
<ratman> :)
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> uf
<ratman> ta maniana
<magu42> tas a un paso 
<magu42> nas
<CarlosNeyPastorW> virusuy? aguante virusbo!
<CarlosNeyPastorW> :P
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastorW: todo bien ?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> bien, laburando 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> por ahi?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> sigue siendo dura la vida del sysadmin?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastorW: por ahora si :-P
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-05
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no se conecto nadie
<PabloRubianes> tuve solo hace horas
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> como va PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<magu42> recién llego
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> que raro ratman
<PabloRubianes> escuchando en spotify musica
<magu42> D+
<PabloRubianes> consegui una playlist de "Los Covers de metal de temas que no son de metal"
<magu42> del plata 95.5 en vlc  nomas
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> eso está bueno , cover metaleros de temas no metal
<magu42> buenos arreglos hay que hacer
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> recien judas priest haciendo Diamonds and rust la rompio
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que los metaleros la rompen para los arreglos
<magu42> +1
<magu42> a mi me encantan los arreglos de cualquier tema en otro genero
<magu42> sea cual sea
<magu42> rock de temas folckloricos
<magu42> por ej
<magu42> onda el cuarteto de nos
<magu42> o similares
<PabloRubianes> tan buenos
<PabloRubianes> los punks son muy de versionar temas
<magu42> je
<PabloRubianes> generalmente son tocarlos rapido y con onda
<PabloRubianes> pero algunos quedan bien
<magu42> ya sabés lo que pienso de esos personajes
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no sé si ya lo hablaron , pero no sería bueno probar las reuniiones otro dia
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y cada 15 dias
<magu42> onda martes como fueron en una época
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ver con ratman
<magu42> dale 
<PabloRubianes> porque no se cuando tiene japones
<magu42> hablenloN
<magu42> los lunes
<magu42> y no sé que otro dia
<magu42> lunes seguro
<magu42> es muy loco , ayer había mas gente
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> estaba daniel ratman y otro muchacho
<PabloRubianes> hay que cambiar el dia
<magu42> sep
<PabloRubianes> ratman dijo los jueves
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> y no lo veo
<magu42> nahhhh
<magu42> estos dias ha estado
<magu42> lo he vuelto loco con mis cosas de ssh
<magu42> me copé con ssh
<magu42> muy moderno lo mio
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ésto es para vos ,   https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=484268934996630
<magu42> y uno para mi
<PabloRubianes> donde comproooooooo
<PabloRubianes> que genial
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> igual para mi se mueve mucho
<PabloRubianes> para juego de auto
<PabloRubianes> eso es para aviones
<magu42> me lo linkeo un primo de españa , no sé donde saco eso
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<magu42> me parece que es moto
<magu42> tipo moto 
<magu42> por las curvas
<magu42> pero sentado je
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser
<magu42> sino se les fue la mano con los movimientos ;)
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<magu42> visto y considerando que el muerto no declara , será hora de irse yendo
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo en un cacho ya me pelo
<PabloRubianes> nos vemo!
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nos leemos
<PabloRubianes> abrazo!
<magu42> abrazo
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-31
<konne> calisto, PabloRubianes , sud0 , Ursinha , viki`  hay alguien aqui?
<calisto> algien
<konne> Oh!
<konne> Hay vida!
<konne> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-01
<mwinterwolf> Hola... Como están.
<magu42> como va mwinterwolf 
<mwinterwolf> Bien y usted?
<magu42> bien
<mwinterwolf> soy nuevo.. jaja
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> en que sos nuevo mwinterwolf ?
<mwinterwolf> en esto del chat... hace años, literalmente que no l uso.
<magu42> ahh ok
<mwinterwolf> En ubuntu, hace ya un tiempo que lo uso, pero me pase a Lubuntu
<mwinterwolf> desde que pusieron Unity :-(
<magu42> no te gustó?
<mwinterwolf> Nop.
<mwinterwolf> Me resulta poco comodo...
<magu42> mucha gente migró a otros entornos por eso
<mwinterwolf> Y pesado para mi vieja maquina..
<magu42> es pesadito si
<mwinterwolf> Si. Una pena.
<mwinterwolf> Conocerá a alguien que me pueda instruir acerca de python?
<magu42> ratman sabe un montón , pero hace tiempo no entra al canal
<mwinterwolf> Ok. Gracias. 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ tambien sabe , pero no creo que esté ahora es un ZNC
<mwinterwolf> Un ZNC?
<magu42> salvo que le avise el cel
<magu42> si , guarda el log para leerlo después
<mwinterwolf> No.. no te peocupes no es urgente.
<magu42> pero no estas presente en el canal
<mwinterwolf> yo?
<magu42> no
<magu42> la persona que use el ZNC
<mwinterwolf> No hay problema. 
<mwinterwolf> Estas solo no?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> mas o menos 
<magu42> por?
<mwinterwolf> Veo gente en la lista, pero no se si estan conectados...
<magu42> a veces hay mas gente real
<magu42> si , son todos bots
<magu42> jaja
<mwinterwolf> Jaja...
<magu42> nahh  el unico bot real es ubuntulog2 
<magu42> los demas no hablan nomás
<mwinterwolf> Si. Ese tiene nombre de bot.
<mwinterwolf> .-)
<magu42> es el que guarda el log oficialmente 
<magu42> acá
<magu42> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<viki_> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<magu42> eso eso eso
<mwinterwolf> Hay un montón de canales por ahi eh...
<mwinterwolf> O sea que todo lo que diga podrá ser usado en mi contra eh?... :-P
<magu42> sep
<magu42> queda logeado por años
<magu42> hay un irc de python 
<magu42> en ingles creo
<mwinterwolf> Esta bueno. Quien sabe todas las cosas que se han dicho durante tanto tiempo.
<magu42> he encontrado estupideces mias de hace años 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> #python
<mwinterwolf> Si. Supongo que o hay. Es mas normal verlo en inglés. Igual no tengo apuro porque es mas bien por saber, ya que no tengo ninguna idea todavía.
<mwinterwolf> Gracias
<magu42> por nada m
<magu42> magu42⟿ 
<magu42> pucha con mis teclas
<magu42> mwinterwolf  ahora si
<magu42> mwinterwolf⟿   #python-es
<magu42> en español
<magu42> ahi te vi entrar je
<magu42> probá preguntar algo , talvez haya gente despierta
<mwinterwolf> La diferencia entre la cantidad de gente de uno y otro es impresionante...
<magu42> jaja tremenda dif
<mwinterwolf> Ja.. no por ahora no... yo tambien me tengo que ir a dormir que mañana tengo que trabajar... Pero me cnecto mañana, si no me atropella un auto o algo asi.
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> mañana aca 
<mwinterwolf> Bien. 
<magu42> nos leemos mwinterwolf 
<magu42> nas
<mwinterwolf> Nos leemos magu42
<mwinterwolf> :-)
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-02
<Marc33> Saludos!...
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-03
<Loscar> Hola,!
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-04
<Marc33> https://www.wayerless.com/2015/09/el-lider-de-ubuntu-phone-abandona-canonical/
#ubuntu-uy 2016-09-08
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor ?
<magu42> todo bien por acá
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buscando info sobre algo para un laburo
<magu42> jejeje  horas extras
<CarlosNeyPastor> capaz tenes alguna idea o me podes tirar por donde arrancar a buscar
<magu42> gratis
<magu42> duso
<magu42> dudo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, aprendizaje para volar en un futuro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Te explico 
<magu42> ta bueno eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> imaginate arregle mi notebook y tengo un ambiente empresarial emulado con servidores de web, correo, y esas cosas, 4 pcs como clientes con distintos SO y algunos chiches mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> para pruebas y aprender
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno te cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> Tengo un FileServer (perdon por las malas palabras que voy a usar a continuacion)
<CarlosNeyPastor> FileServer Windows Server 2008, con credenciales de un AD ctive Directory 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la idea es, hay algun sstema que me permita registrar en un log/archivo/CualquierCosaQuePuedaConsultar de quienes accedem 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy viendo RSysLog pero no se si me guarda registros de accesos
<CarlosNeyPastor> necesito, usuario, hora, lugar
<CarlosNeyPastor> con eso soy feliz
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes alguna idea?
<magu42> pahhh  no tengo idea , pero preguntale a ratman en whatsapp ,  me acuerdo de un laburo que hizo y sabe de eso una banda aunque lo odió jajaja
<magu42> con calisto
<magu42> pero tampoco está aca hoy
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen pique
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense en preguntarle a Ratman pero no se como andara con todo los mambos
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso opte por IRC
<magu42> base de dato y  active directory es ratman el hombre
<magu42> hace tiempo que no entra
<magu42> en el grupo de wp
<magu42> a esta hora está por irse a dormir , pero jugando jajajaja
<magu42> a los juegos en windows 
<CarlosNeyPastor> usa Wine, PlayOnLinux y creo que CrossOver
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo juego juegos nativos de Steam para Linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejej
<magu42> usa de todo
<magu42> no se quema 
<magu42> hasta tiene una ipad
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> te acordás que le metimos el sticker de ubuntu !!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> seee
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no lo iba a vender?
<magu42> nu se ,  no la vi más
<magu42> creo que la tiene , total!?!
<magu42> que stallman se vaya a ca,,r
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<magu42> me fui
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> nos leemos
#ubuntu-uy 2017-09-09
<vorathiel21> Hola,  quiero  poner  /home/user/.cache   y   /tmp  ,  bajo  /run/shm   .  Necesito que luego de cada reboot, esto se  mantenga.  Puedo hacer esto con symlinks  ??
